# Beinhart-Biketreff-Rheingaustraße, Samstag, 13.00Uhr



## Ripman (8. September 2011)

Huhu Leude,

auch wenn unser heißgeliebter Werner sich derzeit leider außerstande sieht, als Guide durch den Taunus zu düsen, soll soll doch dieser Treff weiterbestehen und der Thread dazu nicht einfach so im Nirwana des Forums verschwinden. Die Tradition soll also fortgeschrieben werden, die Touren sollen weiterlaufen.

Daher mache ich jetzt mal den Anfang und biete für den kommenden *Samstag, 10.09.2011* ne lockere und anfängerfreundliche Runde durch den Taunus an. 

Vorgestellt hatte ich mir so um die *40 km* und etwa *800 hm rund um die hohe Wurzel* oder was sonst noch so in unserem Hausrevier rumsteht, *Fahrzeit ca. 3* Std., Technik- und Tempolevel nach der oben offenen Beinhart-Skala 1-2/1

Nicht-Mitglieder und /oder Beinhart-Sympathisanten sind gerne gesehen. Teilnahmevorausetzungen sind generell lediglich ein funktionstüchtiges MTB und geeignete Radklamotten inkl. Helm. Die Mitnahme von Power-Riegel und ausreichend Flüssigkeit sind obligatorisch. Pannenhilfe wird selbstverständlich gewährleistet, Reparaturservice aber nur in Ausnahmefällen. Eine gewisse Grundkonstitution ist sinnvoll, Tempo und Anforderungen richten sich aber nach dem schwächsten Teilnehmer, im Taunus zurückgelassen wird niemand.

Wo? Treffpunkt ist unter der Schiersteiner Brücke (Wiesbadener Seite), Parkplatz Rheingaustraße.
Start: 13:30 Uhr

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muss 

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Da ich selbst schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr alleine im Taunus war, bitte ich, mir mögliche Verfahrer bis zum Wiederkehren der gewohnten Kenntnisse nachzusehen 

P.S.S.: Ich sehe diesen Treff ein wenig am Scheidepunkt und würde mir wünschen, wenn sich für die Zukunft der eine oder andere "Vorfahrer" mehr dazu entschließen könnte, bei dem eher "chilligen" Treff  einzusteigen und eigene Routen der Allgemeinheit vorzustellen. So blieben die Runden nicht an einem Guide hängen und für (noch) mehr Abwechselung wäre gesorgt.

P.S.S.S.: Liebe Admins, wäre echt nett von Euch, wenn Ihr die beiden Biketreff-Threads (Kleinaustr. und Rheingaustraße) oben anpinnen würdet. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Achim (8. September 2011)

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (8. September 2011)

Wenn ich bis dahin mit dem Lernen fertig bin steh ich dort ;D


----------



## Littlejohn (8. September 2011)

Hi Jürgen,

Klasse das Du den Treff wieder belebst!

Sollte mein Bike bis dahin wieder Einsatz bereit sein. Komme ich als Gast gerne mit.

Dann bis hoffentlich Samstag

Jochen


----------



## rumblestilz (9. September 2011)

Wenn sich das scheue Riplinger schon mal wieder Samstags zeigt: Dabei!
Frank


----------



## Volker65 (9. September 2011)

Bin auch dabei 
Gruß Volker


----------



## hillfreak (9. September 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,
auch ich möchte morgen gerne dabei sein.
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab fürs "guiden".
Grüße  Frank II


----------



## stonyhow (9. September 2011)

supi, bei ner anfängerfreundlichen Runde auch für Neulinge bin ich gern dabei !  Meinen Kumpel schlepp ich gleich mit.
Freu mich euch kennenzulernen


----------



## boettgeri (9. September 2011)

Hi Geburtstagskind, 

....da bin ich doch auch dabei!

Albrecht


----------



## karpfenandi (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

bin als neuling dabei 

gruss andi


----------



## Murph (10. September 2011)

Hi Jürgen

Komme heute auch mal bei dir mit,bring auch noch mein "Weibchen" mit.

Bis nachher
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (10. September 2011)

Habe böse Zahnschmerzen, fahrt mir nicht zu schnell! Ich versuch`s.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (10. September 2011)

Leider hat Mathe büffeln zu lang gedauert aber traumhaftes wetter habt ihr viel spaß!


----------



## boettgeri (10. September 2011)

Hi Jürgen,

die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank für's Guiden !

Die Streckenführung gibt's hier.


Albrecht


----------



## Ripman (10. September 2011)

Diese Animation ist immer wieder nett anzusehen. Vielen Dank.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## stonyhow (10. September 2011)

Upps!
Sorry Leutz, das war mein Fehler. Hab mich leicht in der Zeit-Weg-Berechnung von Rambach aus geirrt  und euch dann grad so verpasst. 
Ein Mann auf dem Parkplatz hatte euch zwar noch gesehn, wusste aber leider nicht in welche Richtung ihr los gefahren seid. Hätte fast sogar auch getippt über die Brücke... mhmm

Naja, peinlich, aber wenn Neulinge auch nächste Woche wieder willkommen sind, würde ich es gern noch einmal probieren dazu zu stoßen. 

Liebe Grüße
Sabrina


----------



## Murph (10. September 2011)

Hi Jürgen

Auch von uns ein Dankeschön für´s guiden.
War ja auch nur ein "verfahrer" dabei 
Hat Spass gemacht! 

@stonyhow

Bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen,Gäste sind immer willkommen!

Gruß Thomas

Bis in 2 Wochen,nächstes WE ist Eifel rocken angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (11. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein Danke fürs Fornweschfaahn!  Frank


----------



## toslson (11. September 2011)

boettgeri schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool ,


----------



## Littlejohn (11. September 2011)

Danke, es war wieder eine sehr schöne Tour!

Bis zum nächsten mal

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (11. September 2011)

stonyhow schrieb:


> Upps!
> Sorry Leutz, das war mein Fehler. Hab mich leicht in der Zeit-Weg-Berechnung von Rambach aus geirrt  und euch dann grad so verpasst.
> Ein Mann auf dem Parkplatz hatte euch zwar noch gesehn, wusste aber leider nicht in welche Richtung ihr los gefahren seid. Hätte fast sogar auch getippt über die Brücke... mhmm
> 
> ...



Hi Sabrina,

Tut mir leid, dass wir uns verpasst haben, dabei haben wir noch fünf Minuten gewartet. Aber egal, dann halt das Mal 

Kommendes Wochenende wird allerdings wegen Urlaub von meiner Seite aus ausfallen.

Danach wird's aber weitergehen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2011)

so, wie war das jetzt noch mit rousseau und dem kategorischen imperativ? 

runde war auf jeden fall entspannt, danke jürgen.


----------



## stonyhow (12. September 2011)

Jürgen

Kein Ding Jürgen, geht ja auf meine Kappe.
Lieben Dank trotzdem fürs warten.
Beim nächsten Mal wird besser kalkuliert 

Dir erstmal einen schönen Urlaub!
Liebe Grüße,
Sabrina


----------



## rumblestilz (12. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> so, wie war das jetzt noch mit rousseau und dem kategorischen imperativ?



Tja, da soll mal jemand behaupten, Biken bildet nich ...


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2011)

frag mal TV, denke er hat abends zu bier + essigchips noch bandnamen gegoggelt


----------



## hallotv (17. September 2011)

Der Jurist in mir bestreitet das mit Nichtwissen! Bier und E Chips ja, (ist das sowas wie E Bikes?), Bandnamen muss mir entfallen sein...Es soll übrigens eine nette Band mit Namen "Katzenjammer geben!


----------



## rumblestilz (17. September 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Es soll übrigens eine nette Band mit Namen "Katzenjammer geben!


 Gibts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2011)

die sind furchbar.
genauso wie ihre französischen namensgenossen.


----------



## Werner (29. September 2011)

Hallo !

Wenn sich die Wetterfrösche nicht wieder irren, wird der Samstag ein idealer Biketag. Wer möchte das ausnutzen und ist beim Beinhart-Biketreff ab der Rheingaustraße am 01.10. dabei?

Gäste, wie immer, willkommen, fahren auf eigenes Risiko.

Dann meldet euch mal.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Littlejohn (30. September 2011)

Werner, sehe ich das Richtig das Du wieder vorrausfährts?

Da bin ich doch dabei!

Bis Samstag 

Jochen


----------



## gitta80 (30. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe hier gelesen, dass Ihr diesen Samstag eine Mountainbiketour macht und Gäste willkommen sind 

Ich würde gerne bei euch mitkommen. Bin zwar in Technik noch nicht super fit, suche aber eine Gruppe mit der ich abundzu fahren kann. 
Und euer Forum hört sich da sehr gut an. 

Würde mich also freuen am Samstag mitkommen zu können. 

Liebe Grüße
Gitta


----------



## Rockside (30. September 2011)

Hallo Werner,

dann ist das ja morgen Premiere oder so, Du bist wiedergenesen, da freue ich mich aber für Dich ... super !!!

Da kann morgen natürlich nicht fehlen, da bin ich natürlich dabei.

Bis morgen dann


----------



## nicoleII (30. September 2011)

Werner schrieb:


> Wir werden uns in Kürze wieder auf dem  Rad sehen...



Bis morgen!
Nicole


----------



## mbonsai (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

Susi und ich kommen auch vorbei

Bis spaeter Bonsai


----------



## karpfenandi (1. Oktober 2011)

moin,
bin auch wieder dabei.
gruss andi


----------



## mbonsai (2. Oktober 2011)

Schoen das der Werner wieder faehrt. Bombenwetter hat er auch bestellt was will man mehr.....ach ja super Trails...waren auch dabei.....vielen Dank

Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Bonsai,

danke für die Rückmeldung, hoffe, ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. Wie ihr gemerkt habt, waren wir heute faul und haben es deshalb ruhig an- und weitergehen lassen.

Danke allen, die gestern dabei waren.

Eine kleine Bildauswahl:



​
Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## mbonsai (2. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt hab ich mal meinen Bauch so schoen eingezogen da spannt doch der bloede Brustgurt  

Aber my Frau'schen immer beim Essen, die meisten Fotos sind so


----------



## gitta80 (3. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich habe viel gelernt 
Es war meine erste Tour mit Euch und bestimmt nicht meine Letzte

Schönen Abend noch

liebe Grüße
Gitta


----------



## Werner (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Gitta,

auch dir vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung zur letzten Level-1-2-Samstagsrunde.



gitta80 schrieb:


> Es war meine erste Tour mit Euch und bestimmt nicht meine Letzte



Schön, das freut mich!

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


p.s.
00.39 Uhr...





gitta80 schrieb:


> Schönen Abend noch


----------



## nicoleII (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi Werner!

Auch von mir noch ein Danke an dich und den zeitweisen Co-Guide für die schöne Tour! Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, dich wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen und dass ich bei deinem 'Comeback' dabei sein konnte!  Pass weiterhin gut auf dich (und auf heimtückische Rillen  und dergleichen) auf!

Man sieht sich!
Nicole

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der 'Gegenseite'


----------



## Werner (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi Nicole,

auch dir vielen Dank, ebenfalls für die zukunftsweisenden Wünsche, die Tücken lauern ja wohl überall...

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja unter der Woche wenigstens zum After-Biken, ab wann seid ihr denn bei Costa?

Wir sehen uns ...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (3. Oktober 2011)

Oh.  - kannst du das Bild nicht noch weiter verfremden? Falls du es ganz aus Versehen löschen würdest, wäre ich dir auch nicht böse  ... 
_Merci!_

Ab wann wir bei Costa sind, ist schwer zu sagen - ich glaube wir waren bisher immer so zur Sonnenuntergangszeit da - kommt halt auf den Guide, das Wetter und die Gruppe an. Morgen (Dienstag) brauchst du da aber nicht hin zu kommen! Sie haben eine geschlossene Gesellschaft und wir müssen woanders einkehren. 

Wir sehen uns!
Nicole


----------



## Werner (3. Oktober 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Falls du es ganz aus Versehen löschen würdest, wäre ich dir auch nicht böse
> Nicole




oooppss.... versehentlich gelöscht...


----------



## Lampenschirm (7. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

findet morgen eine tour von dem Treffpunkt aus statt? wenn ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen. 

greetz jasmin


----------



## Werner (7. Oktober 2011)

Lampenschirm schrieb:


> findet morgen eine tour von dem Treffpunkt aus statt? wenn ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen.



Also:

Es ist beabsichtigt, morgen bereits um 11.00Uhr in der Rheingaustraße zu starten, weil ich am Nachmittag anderweitig verplant bin. Ob die vorgezogene Runde aber wirklich stattfindet hängt vom Wetter ab.

Werde morgen bis 9.30Uhr mitteilen was geht.

man sieht sich (früher oder später)...
...Werner


----------



## Lampenschirm (7. Oktober 2011)

hui samstag morgens um 11. interessante Zeit...


----------



## Rockside (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, nach dem nächtlichen Regen und gemäß den Wetteraussichten für Samstag sieht's für mich net so dolle aus.


----------



## Werner (8. Oktober 2011)

Es sieht doch im Moment ganz freundlich aus, man muss sich ja nicht die Schlammlöcher heraussuchen, ganz trocken ist der Boden sicher nicht.

Wenn also bis 10.15Uhr noch Anmeldungen kommen, werde ich um 11.00Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.

Bis dann...
...Werner


----------



## nicoleII (8. Oktober 2011)

Schön sieht's schon aus, aber brrrrrr frisch ist's... Sorry, bin wieder etwas spät -wäre bei einer  kleinen Runde Frühgymnastik auf zwei Rädern dabei - aber nur wenn sich jetzt so wie ich noch schnell ein paar Leutz melden


----------



## mathias (8. Oktober 2011)

Schade zu spät gesehen 

Bis nächstes Mal

 Grüße
Mathias


----------



## nicoleII (8. Oktober 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> Schade zu spät gesehen


Ja wirklich schade, denn: Das war super! 
Nach einem quasi fliegenden Wechsel aus dem Schlafanzug in die Bikeklamotten, gab es eine herrliche Tour bei viel Sonnenschein durch den Herbstwald! Das war einfach klasse! Frisch war's schon - besonders bei dem Hagelschauer und der Abfahrt - aber jetzt nach einer warmen Dusche und einem Eintopf ist alles wieder gut! Danke Werner, für dein Angebot und für die schöne Tour! Das hat richtig Laune gemacht! 
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (8. Oktober 2011)

War ja klar, das es eine Super Tour wird und ich konnte nicht! 
Bin richtig neidisch!
Nächsten Samstag bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## Ruderbock (8. Oktober 2011)

JA, SCHÖN WAR´S, und ich bin jetzt mal wieder schön müd,
probier dennoch mal das GRUPPENFOTO einzupinnen:


----------



## Ruderbock (8. Oktober 2011)

... vielleicht hätt ich mich doch mal rasieren sollen...??






aber war ja keine Rennradtour


----------



## mathias (8. Oktober 2011)

ja


----------



## Lampenschirm (9. Oktober 2011)

wirklich sehr ärgerlich dass es bei mir nicht geklappt hat. aber 11:00 wäre nicht möglich gewesen. da hätte ich das bett noch nicht mal anwärmen können :-( hoffe dass es zumindest Dienstag klappt.


----------



## Werner (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Nicole und Jens,

danke für eure Begleitung der gestrigen "Frühaufsteher-Runde".

Bis auf den kleinen Hagelschauer hat das Wetter ganz gut gepasst und bei der pünktlichen Rückkehr um 14.00 haben wir auch noch Bonsai in der Kleinaustraße getroffen 

... wer nicht konnte muss sich nicht ärgern, die nächsten Samstagsrunden kommen bestimmt...

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## karpfenandi (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wird am diesem samstag gefahren? und wenn ja wohin? evtl richtung wiesbaden?

gruss andi


----------



## Werner (13. Oktober 2011)

karpfenandi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird am diesem samstag gefahren? und wenn ja wohin? evtl richtung wiesbaden?
> 
> gruss andi




Hallo zusammen,

ja, am Samstag um 13.30Uhr geht es wieder im gemütlichen Konditionslevel-1-2 in Richtung "Wiesbadener Bergwelt". Das Ziel richtet sich danach, wie wir vorankommen und steht daher noch nicht definitiv fest. Die Fahrzeit beträgt ca. 3 Stunden.

Falls ihr, auch gerne als Gäste, dabei sein wollt, meldet euch bitte hier an.

Sollte eine wetterbedingte Absage erforderlich sein, findet ihr sie bis spätestens 12.00Uhr am Samstag ebenfalls an dieser Stelle.

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## Ripman (13. Oktober 2011)

Da komme ich mal mit.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei!

@Jürgen: erinnere mich bitte am Ende der Tour daran, das ich Dir Deine Pedale zurückgebe! Vielen Dank fürs Ausleihen! 

Jochen


----------



## Rockside (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ebenso dabei!

Bis dann, Rolf


----------



## rumblestilz (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn mein Geprobe  nicht wieder wie in den letzten Wochen üblich bis 1 Uhr moins geht und ich dementsprechend ausgeschlafen genuch bin: Dabei! Frank


----------



## Ripman (14. Oktober 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Wenn mein Geprobe  nicht wieder wie in den letzten Wochen üblich bis 1 Uhr moins geht und ich dementsprechend ausgeschlafen genuch bin: Dabei! Frank




Was probste denn?? Dummgebabbel?? Das brauchst Du nicht zu Proben, darin bist Du Meister


----------



## rumblestilz (14. Oktober 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Was probste denn?? Dummgebabbel?? Das brauchst Du nicht zu Proben, darin bist Du Meister



Keine Kunst - mit Dir als großem Vorbild!


----------



## Dwalinn (14. Oktober 2011)

Das Wetter soll gut werden, ich habe mal wieder Zeit - ich komme mit!

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (14. Oktober 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Keine Kunst - mit Dir als großem Vorbild!


----------



## karpfenandi (15. Oktober 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


>


Bin dabei


----------



## Der Herz-König (15. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei.

Bis später
Jochen


----------



## hillfreak (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Werner,
auch ich möchte heute gerne dabei sein.
Bis nachher
Grüße Frank II


----------



## nicoleII (15. Oktober 2011)

Möchte auch wieder mit.
Bis gleich!


----------



## Ripman (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi Werner,

hast wieder ne schöne Runde durch den Herbstwald "gezaubert", dankeschön!!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (15. Oktober 2011)

Als Letzte angemeldet, sage ich mal als eine der Ersten Danke: 
DANKE WERNER, für die schöne Tour!  
Bis die Tage...
Nicole


----------



## rumblestilz (15. Oktober 2011)

Schließe mich an. Und weiterhin fröhliches Trommeln!
Frank


----------



## Littlejohn (15. Oktober 2011)

Hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht! 
Werner, vielen Dank für die Schöne Tour!

Jochen


----------



## Dwalinn (15. Oktober 2011)

War eine sehr schöne Tour, und dazu so herrliches Wetter.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke auch euch für die Begleitung und die Rückmeldungen. Immer schön, wenn es gefallen hat, bei gutem Wetter natürlich um so mehr.

Das (einzige) Bild des gestrigen Tages:





Am kommenden Samstag werde ich leider keine Zeit haben, vielleicht möchte jemand anders guiden?

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## hallotv (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Werner (und alle anderen),

ich war heute auf einer tollen kleinen Runde mit Clemens, Start am Fuße der Nerobergbahn, 2 - 2,5 h. Etwas Tapetenwechsel tut ja manchmal gut. Wenn der völlig fremde und andere Startort nicht für die meisten zu weit ist, würde ich eine entspannte Samstagstour anbieten. Sonst irgendwann später mal als eigenständigen Sonntach.

Any comments?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Werner (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi Thomas,

super, danke für dein Angebot.

Schau mal in deinen Briefkasten.

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## Bettina (18. Oktober 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Start am Fuße der Nerobergbahn, 2 - 2,5 h.



Da könnte ich mir glatt vorstellen, euch die ersten Meter zu begleiten! Dank vorhandener Ortskenntnis dürft ihr mich auch ausnahmsweise zurücklassen. 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Littlejohn (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

FrankII und ich sind mit dabei.

Frank und ich treffen uns um 12:30Uhr an dem nomalen Treffpunkt an der Rheingaustrasse und fahren dann von dort zur Neobergbahn.


Bis Morgen

Jochen


----------



## jesterhead7500 (22. Oktober 2011)

wann wärt ihr dann ca an der Nerobergbahn? vielleicht könnten wir uns da treffen


----------



## Littlejohn (22. Oktober 2011)

Wir wollen um 13:30Uhr ander Bahn sein.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (22. Oktober 2011)

Okay dann bin auch dort


----------



## toslson (22. Oktober 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Wenn der völlig fremde und andere Startort ...
> 
> s


Komme gerne heute zum völlig fremden Standort in meiner Nähe vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (22. Oktober 2011)

Och des is eingentlich ganz knuffig da


----------



## Moorhuhn (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi, würde dann auch gerne heute mit an die Nerobergbahn kommen heute um 13.30 ! Isabel


----------



## toslson (22. Oktober 2011)

Nette Tour, Nette Leute tolles Wetter, fehlt nur noch das Beweisfoto..

danke euch und bis denn


----------



## jesterhead7500 (22. Oktober 2011)

das kommt noch


----------



## Moorhuhn (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Tour ohne Guide (...und dann gleich mit zweien!). Beschreibung siehe "Beweisfoto" und: 
Höhenmeter **
Technik       ***
Landschaft   *****
Spaß &        *****
Entdeckung

Super war's  (und eine heisse Schokolade ist doch ein guter Ersatz zum Eis am Schiersteiner Hafen bei den Temperaturen)


----------



## hillfreak (23. Oktober 2011)

Auch mir hat es viel Spass gemacht von unserem Ausweichstartpunkt aus den Wald von Wiesbaden zu erkunden:
Schönes Wetter - Nette Leute - Neue Trails - leckerer Rüblikuchen
Grüße Frank II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (24. Oktober 2011)

hillfreak schrieb:


> Auch mir hat es viel Spass gemacht von unserem Ausweichstartpunkt aus den Wald von Wiesbaden zu erkunden:
> Schönes Wetter - Nette Leute - Neue Trails - leckerer Rüblikuchen
> Grüße Frank II



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Jochen


----------



## Werner (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie zu Beginn des Monats, wird morgen (29.10.2011) der Beinhart-Biketreff Rheingaustraße Level-1-2 

bereits um 11.00Uhr 

starten, da mein Nachmittag anderweitig verplant ist. 
Wer unbedingt shoppen muss bedenke, dass dies in Mainz am 30.10. (Mantelsonntag) und in Hessen am 01.11. (Allerheiligen) auch möglich ist.

Die geplante Fahrzeit beträgt ca. 3 Stunden.

Gäste sind, wie immer, willkommen.

Bei Interesse meldet euch bitte unter diesem Beitrag an.

Ein mögliche Absage wird sich spätestens bis morgen, 9.30Uhr, hier an dieser Stelle finden.

Wir sehen uns (früher oder später)...
...Werner


----------



## Moorhuhn (28. Oktober 2011)

Dann komme ich gerne mal wieder auf einer "Werner-Tour" mit ! (..und gehe trotzdem NICHT am Sonntag shoppen). 
LG Isabel


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2011)

Moorhuhn schrieb:


> Dann komme ich gerne mal wieder auf einer "Werner-Tour" mit ! (..und gehe trotzdem NICHT am Sonntag shoppen).
> LG Isabel



Ist ja auch nicht nötig, da die Geschäfte in Wi bis 22:00 geöffnet sind! Und so lange werdet ihr ja nicht  brauchen.  Viel Spaß im schönen Herbst.


----------



## Dwalinn (28. Oktober 2011)

Ist zwar früh, aber ich bin dabei. Wenns recht ist Werner, stehe ich um 10:20 Uhr bei dir vorm Haus.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Werner (28. Oktober 2011)

Dwalinn schrieb:


> ...Wenns recht ist Werner, stehe ich um 10:20 Uhr bei dir vorm Haus.




...ist recht, Henning, du darfst auch gerne reinkommen!


----------



## bastl-axel (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo! Fahre im Winter eigentlich immer beim Achim mit, aber der fährt später los als ihr und kommt deshalb auch erst später zurück. Dann ist es aber schon dunkler und vor allem auch kälter (Sonne schon untergegangen). Dunkelheit stört mich mehr.
Deshalb will ich mal bei euch mitfahren. Diesmal fahrt ihr ja wirklich schon sehr früh los.
Bin zwar schon etwas älter, aber bei Achim's Gruppe nie der Letzte.
Ob ich es allerdings morgen so früh schon schaffe, weiß ich allerdings nicht, aber dann halt nächsten Samstag. Dann ja wieder um 13.30, oder?


----------



## nicoleII (29. Oktober 2011)

Oh, schon wieder Frühsport  - da bin ich doch gerne wieder dabei! 
Bis gleich!
Nicole


----------



## nicoleII (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die frühen Runden echt klasse  
Danke Werner!

_gehe dann jetzt mal einkaufen (nicht shoppen!)..._


----------



## bastl-axel (29. Oktober 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Ich finde die frühen Runden echt klasse


Ich auch! Obwohl 13.00 auch schon gut wäre.


nicoleII schrieb:


> Danke Werner!


Vielen Dank auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke Euch für die frühe Begleitung und die Rückmeldungen zur Tour.

Die Bilder des Tages die zeigen, dass wir nicht nur, aber auch, Pause gemacht haben:



​
Wie gesagt bin ich nächsten Samstag verplant, eventuell wird euch Thomas nochmals die Neroberg-Runde anbieten, nachdem er letzte Woche wegen eines  Autodefekts nicht bis in´s Nerotal kam. Dies ist dann hier nachzulesen.

Wir sehen uns ggf. am Donnerstag zum GoWa-Ab-Biken...
...Werner


----------



## Dwalinn (30. Oktober 2011)

War ne schöne Tour, und die frühe Uhrzeit fand ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Littlejohn (4. November 2011)

Wie sieht das morgen aus?
Ich hätte lust zu fahren, kommt jemand mit?

Grüße Jochen


----------



## Bergziege70 (4. November 2011)

Hallo Jochen,
wann möchtest du losfahren???
Gruß Klaus


----------



## nicoleII (4. November 2011)

Hätte auch Lust. Uhrzeit ist mir egal, bin flexibel, auch was die Dauer angeht.

  Fänd einen erneuten Tapetenwechsel gut und würde auch gerne mal ein paar hm's mehr als sonst üblich fahren. Ist aber kein Muss - eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten ist, was zählt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hatte aber auch schon überlegt, mich zur Abwechslung mal wieder bei der 14Uhr-Gruppe einzuschmuggeln (fällt bestimmt gar nicht auf, da ich ja sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab immer viel Abstand halte  )
Grüße
Nicole


----------



## bastl-axel (4. November 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Wie Werner schon ab überlegen ist, diesmal schon um 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## Littlejohn (4. November 2011)

Ich bin ab 11:00Uhr zeitlich flexibel, wie könnt Ihr?

Jochen


----------



## Bergziege70 (4. November 2011)

Bin auch flexibel,sollten wir um 11 Uhr starten dann muss ich den heutigen Abend etwas kürzer gestalten.
Grüße Klaus


----------



## hillfreak (4. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
auch ich würde morgen gerne mit Euch fahren.
Jedoch: Ich könnte ich erst um 13 Uhr.
Ist dies Euch zu spät oder klappt das bei Euch auch?
LG Frank II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (4. November 2011)

ich kann leider net bike is leicht kaputt


----------



## Littlejohn (4. November 2011)

@Jesterhead: was ist passiert?

halten wir 13:00Uhr fest. Da sollten die meisten können?
@FrankII: magst Du guiden?

Jochen


----------



## jesterhead7500 (4. November 2011)

Hinterrad weggeruscht in der kurve und mich bollerts voll aufn ellenbogen  jezz schaltet es net mehr O_O werds morgen mal weg bringen ;D


----------



## hillfreak (4. November 2011)

@ Jesterhead 7500: Bis auf eine kleine Verletzung ist Dir 
                            hoffentlich nichts passiert ?!?

@ Jochen: Schön, dass es um 13 Uhr klappt.
               Ich würde guiden, wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt.
               Wo wollen wir losfahren...
               ....Rheingaustraße ODER unterhalb der Nerobergbahn ?

LG Frank II


----------



## jesterhead7500 (4. November 2011)

Ne nix sonst passiert zum Glück


----------



## hallotv (4. November 2011)

Hallo,
sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, mich frisst die Arbeit. Morgen 13 Uhr fände ich gut, bei Treffen an der Nerobergbahn könnte ich 2,5 oder 3 Stunden Tour guiden. (Diesmal aber wirklich...)
Das Wetter soll gut werden, mich würde es freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (4. November 2011)

Ach ja, hatte das mit Elisabeth und evtl. Clemens (alias "no training" "auch schon anvisiert! Heißt, dass sowieso jemand an der Nerobergbahn startet.
Gruß,
 Thomas
Ach ja: Ich sage Gemütlichkeit zu!


----------



## Littlejohn (4. November 2011)

@Jesterhead: gut das Dir nichts weiter passiert ist! 

@Hillfreak: Nerobergbahn würde ich gut finden. Schaffst Du es den um 13:00uhr dort zu sein?

Ich könnte um 12:15Uhr an der Rheingaustrasse sein und die einsammeln die von dort aus mit dem Bike zur Neobergbahn fahren möchten.

Oder besteht Bedarf für Zwei Treffs? Einer um 13:00Uhr Rheingaustrasse und einer 13:00Uhr Neobergbahn?

VG Jochen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (4. November 2011)

Also ich werde morgen auch bei der gemütlichen mitfahren...

habe auch zwei Gäste im Schlepptau...! Wir kommen von der Schiersteiner zu dritt!

Also fänden wir Treff ..Rheingaustraße gut! 

gruß andreas


----------



## hillfreak (4. November 2011)

@ Jochen: Da ich (höchstwahrscheinlich) mit dem Auto und dem Radl im Gepäck "anreise", wäre ich um 13 Uhr an der Nerobergbahn und könnte keine Personen
in der Rheingaustraße um 12.15 Uhr miteinsammeln. Spätestens morgen 9 Uhr teile ich Dir mit, ob ich auch beim einsammeln dabei bin.
Grüße Frank II


----------



## hallotv (4. November 2011)

Also wir fahren ab Nerobergbahn. Zum einen ist es zugesagt, zum anderen sind die Trails da flowiger. Außerdem kann man da vielleicht zum Abschluß noch einen Kaffee auf dem Neroberg zu sich nehmen )))


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (4. November 2011)

kommt dann jemand einsammeln oder nich???


----------



## Littlejohn (5. November 2011)

Ich fahre dann um 12:15uhr mit dem Bike von Rheingaustr. Richtung Neobergbahn.
Über begleitung würde ich mich freuen! 

@Hillfreak: Weiß bescheid.


----------



## hillfreak (5. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
sodele, ich bin um 12.15 Uhr AUCH an der Rheingaustraße
und "sammle mit", sodass wir um 13 Uhr am Fuße der
Nerobergbahn/ WI sind.
Bis nachher, LG Frank II


----------



## Bergziege70 (5. November 2011)

Hallo und GM,
muß leider absagen,hoffe klappt nächstes WE mal wieder.
Grüße Klaus


----------



## hallotv (5. November 2011)

Dann sind ja alle außer mir schon warm gefahren um 13 Uhr :-(.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (5. November 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ach ja: Ich sage Gemütlichkeit zu!


Da verlass ich mich jetzt drauf! 
Tausche also Hm's gegen Km's für An- und Abfahrt und werde um 12:15 Uhr am Treff Rheingaustraße sein, um mich dort von ortskundigen Führern einsammeln und zum Treffpunkt Nerobergbahn geleiten zu lassen, um von dort um 13 Uhr mit einem weiteren ortskundigen Guide zu einer gemütlichen Runde aufzubrechen 


hallotv schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man da  vielleicht zum Abschluß noch einen Kaffee auf dem Neroberg zu sich  nehmen )))


Das hört sich doch gut an!



hallotv schrieb:


> Dann sind ja alle außer mir schon warm gefahren um 13 Uhr :-(.


Vorteil für uns? Hört sich auch gut an!  

Bis gleich!
Nicole

(Ich versuche pünktlich zu sein, aber falls es nicht klappen sollte: Nicht auf mich warten!)


----------



## NoTraining (5. November 2011)

Wir sind heute auch dabei.

Bis 13:00 Uhr an der Nerobergbahn

Gruß, Eli alias NoClickies und Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## nicoleII (5. November 2011)

Sehr schÃ¶n war's!  Vielen Dank Thomas!

  Bestes Wetter, nette Leute, Sonnenschein, die herrlichsten Farben im bunten Herbstwald und dazu eine tolle Tour! Danke, dass du so '_gemÃ¼tlich_' gefahren bist (ist halt alles relativ  (und ein paar Anstiege waren schon heftig, aber am Besten fand ich die drei "das war der letzte ..." ))
  Ich hoffe die Dreiergruppe hatte auch noch einen schÃ¶nen Nachmittag! Und ich hoffe, dass es bei Clemens mit einer heiÃen Badewanne, ein paar Schmerzmitteln und einer guten Salbe getan ist und wÃ¼nsche gute Besserung!
Das war doch ein langer Tag mit einigen hm's und ich bin jetzt durchaus ein wenig mÃ¼deâ¦

Bis die Tage! 
Nicole


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. November 2011)

Ja auch die dreier Gruppe hats geschafft. Jonas war dankbar...!Jasmin und ich waren ja fit...! aber solidarität gehört dazu zum gruppentouren  Morgen wir er auf direkte weg auf die Platte gezogen  Auch der Heimweg unspektakulär war...!

Aber bis dahin wars anstrengend aber gut 

Hätte nur gerne mal den gps track...mein navi war ja leider leer :-(

gruß


----------



## bastl-axel (5. November 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> ....aber gut  ...mein navi war ja leider leer :-(


Wenn du beim direkt antworten auf "erweitert" klickst, erscheinen etliche Smileys. Dann brauchst du die nicht im SMS-Stile zu schreiben.


----------



## Littlejohn (5. November 2011)

@Goldener_Reiter: schick mir per PM Deine E-Mail, damit ich dir den Track zukommen lassen kann.

Mir hat es auch sehr gefallen. Vielen Dank Thomas und allen Mitfahrern! 
Clemens Gute Besserung!

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Littlejohn (5. November 2011)

Zur Anschauung unserer heutigen Tour hier der Track


----------



## hallotv (6. November 2011)

Habe mir, zum ersten Mal, einen GPS Track angesehen, schon interessant. Er sagt auch, dass wir die nettesten Sachen nicht gefahren sind.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine feste Sonntagstour anzubieten, ich sitze hier und langweile mich... 
Wenn es da Interesse gäbe, eher um 11 oder 12 als 13 oder 14 Uhr und eher am Taunusrand zwischen Schläferskopf westlicherseits und Kellerskopf östlich.
Wie schaut`s aus? Es könnte natürlich sein, dass es mal technischer wird, nicht schnell aber interessant.
A pro pos: Clemens lebt noch, leicht behindert aber doch.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. November 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine feste Sonntagstour anzubieten...
> Wenn es da Interesse gäbe, eher um 11 oder 12 als 13 oder 14 Uhr
> Es könnte natürlich sein, dass es mal technischer wird, nicht schnell aber interessant.


Wäre dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (6. November 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Habe mir, zum ersten Mal, einen GPS Track angesehen, schon interessant. Er sagt auch, dass wir die nettesten Sachen nicht gefahren sind.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine feste Sonntagstour anzubieten, ich sitze hier und langweile mich...
> Wenn es da Interesse gäbe, eher um 11 oder 12 als 13 oder 14 Uhr und eher am Taunusrand zwischen Schläferskopf westlicherseits und Kellerskopf östlich.
> Wie schaut`s aus? Es könnte natürlich sein, dass es mal technischer wird, nicht schnell aber interessant.
> A pro pos: Clemens lebt noch, leicht behindert aber doch.




Da wäre ich wahrscheinlich öfter dabei, als Samstags. Lass mal hören.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Littlejohn (6. November 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> ... Er sagt auch, dass wir die nettesten Sachen nicht gefahren sind. ...



Nicht das ganze Pulver am Anfang verschießen, es kommen da noch ein paar Sonntage 

Bis denne

Jochen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. November 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Habe mir, zum ersten Mal, einen GPS Track angesehen, schon interessant. Er sagt auch, dass wir die nettesten Sachen nicht gefahren sind.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine feste Sonntagstour anzubieten, ich sitze hier und langweile mich...
> Wenn es da Interesse gäbe, eher um 11 oder 12 als 13 oder 14 Uhr und eher am Taunusrand zwischen Schläferskopf westlicherseits und Kellerskopf östlich.
> Wie schaut`s aus? Es könnte natürlich sein, dass es mal technischer wird, nicht schnell aber interessant.
> A pro pos: Clemens lebt noch, leicht behindert aber doch.



Sonntag geht IMMEER!!!!

D a b e I !!!


----------



## maeuschen (10. November 2011)

Hallihallo an alle Wochenendradler!
Ich würd gerne wissen ob diesen Samstag irgendjemand fährt, dann würd ich mich gerne anschließen. Bin letztes Jahr im SOmmer mal mitgefharen und musste dann Babypause machen . Bin dieses Jahr aber schon ein paar Mal gefahren. Also nicht ganz so unfit wie zu Beginn der Saison.
Kann dieses Wochenende aber nur am Samstag und leider nicht am Sonntag ( muss ich den Ball über die Schnur kriegen  )

Bis dann Kathrin


----------



## Werner (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

am kommenden Samstag wird es wieder eine geruhsame, ca. 3-stündige Runde, in den Schiersteiner Nord-Westen geben.

Wie neulich angekündigt wird die Runde nicht um 13.30Uhr, sondern eine halbe Stunde früher, d.h. 

bereits um 13.00Uhr starten.


Wer dabei ist, meldet sich bitte hier zum Mitfahren an, Gäste natürlich ebenso.

Eine wetterbedingte Absage findet sich bei Bedarf bis spätestens Samstag, 12.00Uhr hier an dieser Stelle.

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## Littlejohn (11. November 2011)

Super, komme mit!

hier sind noch ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (11. November 2011)

Wenn mich nicht die Rufbereitschaft dahin raft komme ich auch

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## hillfreak (11. November 2011)

Hallo Werner,
auch ich bin morgen wieder dabei.
Noch einen schönen Abend und bis morgen.
Viele Grüße Frank II


----------



## maeuschen (11. November 2011)

Hallihallo,
ich werde dann auch kommen. Freu mich auf morgen!
LG Kathrin


----------



## bastl-axel (11. November 2011)

Wenn es meine Grippe zuläßt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## schiggyf (11. November 2011)

Nabend,

würde dann gerne für morgen noch nen Gästeticket ziehen. Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr unter der Schiersteiner Brücke wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.

Gruß Frank


----------



## nicoleII (12. November 2011)

Eine geruhsame Runde mit netten Leuten hört sich gut an im Kampf gegen die Herbstdepression...  
Bis nachher!
Nicole



schiggyf schrieb:


> Treffpunkt  *13:00 Uhr* *unter der Schiersteiner Brücke* wenn ich das richtig gelesen  habe.


Jepp! (Parkplatz Rheingaustraße)


----------



## Rockside (12. November 2011)

Komme auch dazu


----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2011)

Jetzt hat meine Grippe doch etwas nachgelassen und ich wollte mit euch fahren, aber leider hat mich die Polizei auf dem Hinweg erwischt, wie ich bei hellrot noch über die Kreuzung bin. Gut, keine Strafe, weil es halt noch hellrot (Ende der Gelbphase, wenn die Ampel beim Passieren auf rot springt), aber noch nicht rot war, aber mit der üblichen Kontrolle der Papiere ging doch noch soviel Zeit drauf, daß ich erst um 13.10 am Parkplatz eintraf. 
*Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit morgen aus?*
*Fahren wir und wenn ja, wann?*


----------



## Littlejohn (12. November 2011)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Jetzt hat meine Grippe doch etwas nachgelassen und ich wollte mit euch fahren, aber leider hat mich die Polizei auf dem Hinweg erwischt, wie ich bei hellrot noch über die Kreuzung bin. Gut, keine Strafe, weil es halt noch hellrot (Ende der Gelbphase, wenn die Ampel beim Passieren auf rot springt), aber noch nicht rot war, aber mit der üblichen Kontrolle der Papiere ging doch noch soviel Zeit drauf, daß ich erst um 13.10 am Parkplatz eintraf.
> *Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit morgen aus?*
> *Fahren wir und wenn ja, wann?*



Da haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt!

Morgen um 11:00Uhr am Fusse der Neobergbahn

@Werner: war wieder eine schöne Runde hat wieder Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## maeuschen (12. November 2011)

Ich fand total schön heute ! Obwohl ich grade richtig fertig bin. 
Bis zum nächsten Mal Kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2011)

maeuschen schrieb:


> Bis zum nächsten Mal Kathrin


Also bis morgen denn, oder?


----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Morgen um 11:00Uhr am Fusse der Nerobergbahn.


Super!


----------



## nicoleII (12. November 2011)

*Danke Werner* für die schöne Tour! Das mit der Sonne hat ja heute leider nicht so geklappt, das müssen wir noch mal üben! 



maeuschen schrieb:


> Ich fand total schön heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber hoffentlich nicht zu fertig für "den Ball über die Schnur" morgen?  Viel Erfolg dabei und bis demnächst!

@ Rolf: Ich hoffe du konntest die aufkommenden Erkältung noch irgendwie abwenden!? Ansonsten gute Besserung!

Schönen Gruß an alle Mitfahrer & morgen allen ebenfalls viel Spaß!
Bis die Tage!
Nicole


----------



## bastl-axel (13. November 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Habe mir, zum ersten Mal, einen GPS Track angesehen, schon interessant. Er sagt auch, dass wir die nettesten Sachen nicht gefahren sind.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine feste Sonntagstour anzubieten, ich sitze hier und langweile mich...
> Wenn es da Interesse gäbe, eher um 11 oder 12 als 13 oder 14 Uhr...
> Wie schaut`s aus? Es könnte natürlich sein, dass es mal technischer wird, nicht schnell aber interessant.


Ich wäre dabei. Nicht so anstrengend, aber etwas schwieriger, fände ich schon toll. 11 oder 12 Uhr wäre top.


----------



## hillfreak (13. November 2011)

Hallo Werner,
vielen Dank für die schöne Tour am Sa.nachmittag.
Bis bald und viele Grüße
 Frank II


----------



## Werner (13. November 2011)

Ich danke euch für die angenehme Begleitung und das mit der Sonne müssen wir wohl noch üben! 
Im Gegensatz zu sonst ging es im stetigen Wechsel bergauf und bergab, so dass uns immer wieder warm und während der Abfahrten nicht zu kalt wurde und dennoch mehr als 600Hm zusammen kamen.

Impressionen einer Herbst-Runde:



​
Euch eine schöne Woche, am kommenden Samstag geht es weiter, wir sehen uns...
... Werner


----------



## schiggyf (14. November 2011)

Hallo,
möchte mich auch nochmal für die schöne Tour bedanken 

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich nächsten Samstag auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Rockside (14. November 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> @ Rolf: Ich hoffe du konntest die aufkommenden Erkältung noch irgendwie abwenden!? Ansonsten gute Besserung!


Danke der Nachfrage

Kein Problem, alles wieder im Lot . Ich sollte demnächst wohl etwas besser auf adäquate Kleidung achten.


----------



## Werner (17. November 2011)

Hallo,

auch am kommenden Samstag wird es wieder eine ruhige, maximal 3-stündige Runde geben.

Wie letzte Woche werden wir eine halbe Stunde früher, d.h.

bereits pünktlich um 13.00Uhr starten.

Wer Beinhart oder als Gast mitfahren möchte meldet sich bitte an.

Eine möglicherweise wetterbedingte Absage findet sich bei Bedarf bis spätestens Samstag, 12.00Uhr hier an dieser Stelle.

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (18. November 2011)

wenn mir bis dahin was eingefallen is um warme beine zu behalten bin ich dabei


----------



## toslson (18. November 2011)

Hallo Werner komme gerne mit


----------



## trail-biker (18. November 2011)

Hallo würde gerne als Gast mit euch fahren.Wenn ich zeitig von der Arbeit komme bin ich um 13 Uhr da.
Grüsse 
Stephan Kramer


----------



## Rockside (18. November 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Bis dann, Rolf


----------



## schiggyf (18. November 2011)

Werner schrieb:


> Wer Beinhart oder als Gast mitfahren möchte meldet sich bitte an.


Ok, würde dann gerne ein Gästeticket lösen


----------



## Mr Pogo (19. November 2011)

Na nu, die Sonne scheint.
Dann bin ich auch mal wieder hier dabei.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Herz-König (19. November 2011)

komme auch.

Bis gleich 
Jochen


----------



## beastybaker (19. November 2011)

Hallo Werner,

komme auch mal wieder mit. Bis nachher,
Sebastian


----------



## trail-biker (20. November 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour bei tollen Wetter


----------



## nicoleII (20. November 2011)

Hallo Werner, 
danke dir für die gestrige geruhsame Runde durch den bunten Blätterwald! (Und echt super, dass du das mit der Sonne diesmal wieder hinbekommen hast! )
Nicole


----------



## Mr Pogo (20. November 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour bei noch bestem Wetter. Wußte gar nicht das bestimmte Abschnitte auch rückwärts (berghoch) zu meistern sind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Werner (21. November 2011)

Ich darf mich bei euch für die Begleitung bedanken, schön, dass ihr dabei gewesen seid.

Die Bilder des letzten Samstags:





Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (24. November 2011)

Hallo,

am kommenden Samstag starten wir erneut zu einer ruhigen MTB-Runde im Konditionslevel 1-2. Maximale Fahrzeit: 3 Stunden.

Es geht wieder

um 13.00Uhr am Treffpunkt in der Rheingaustraße los.

Wer mitfahren möchte, sei es Beinhart oder als Gast, meldet sich bitte an.

Eine wetterbedingte Absage findet sich bei Bedarf bis spätestens Samstag, 12.00Uhr hier an dieser Stelle.

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## toslson (25. November 2011)

Hallo Werner, bin gerne dabei, Bergauf ist´s doch am schönsten 


bringe noch Pythonmania als Gast mit


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2011)

vielleicht schaffe ich es auch rechtzeitig. wartet aber bitte nicht.


----------



## DerFeiner (26. November 2011)

Mosche,
möchte mich auch als Gast für die Fahrt heute anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (26. November 2011)

Ich komme mit.
Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## hillfreak (26. November 2011)

Hallo Werner,
auch ich möchte heute gerne mitfahren.
Bis nachher, LG Frank II


----------



## schiggyf (26. November 2011)

Ich werde dann auch wieder mit einem Gastticket am Start sein


----------



## Kante69 (26. November 2011)

Danke für Info!!!bastl-axel 
bei der Arbeit 



 
Super, mache ich auch.Also bis dann...
Lg Malte


----------



## nicoleII (26. November 2011)

Werner schrieb:


> Hallo, am kommenden Samstag starten wir erneut [...] um *13.00 Uhr* am Treffpunkt in der Rheingaustraße [...]. Wer mitfahren möchte, [...] meldet sich bitte an.



anmeld


----------



## toslson (26. November 2011)

Hallo Werner, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Super Guide, Super Tour, Super Team So macht MTB Spaß. 
gerne immer wieder


----------



## Kante69 (26. November 2011)

Super Tour, nette Biker, top Guide !!! Hat echt Spass gemacht !!!
Lg Malte


----------



## DerFeiner (26. November 2011)

...fand ich auch! 
Schöne Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## Pythonmania (27. November 2011)

Hi,
auch von mir schöne Grüße, war toll mal mit ein paar netten Leuten zu fahren... 

Bis denne, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (27. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen zur gestrigen Tour !

Die Bilder des Tages:





Nächste Woche wird euch Stefan alias "Rübi" ab 13.30Uhr, passable Bedingungen vorausgesetzt, begleiten, eine entsprechende Ankündigung wird es hierzu noch gegen Ende der Woche geben.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## jesterhead7500 (1. Dezember 2011)

Och joar sone Geburtstagstour würd ich mitfahrn, wenn das Reinfeiern nicht zu exzessiv wird


----------



## Dachma (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mir auch schon ein Tour zurecht gelegt, weil ich dachte es gäbe Guidemangel.
Die wäre besonders "Trail konzentriert": Frauenstein-, Georgenborn-, Schlangenbad-, Rauenthal-trails. Meine Lieblingswege halt. 
Vielleicht lässt sich ja etwas verbinden. 
Ich komme auf jeden Fall vorbei um 13:30.

Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Dezember 2011)

Dachma schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch schon ein Tour zurecht gelegt, weil ich dachte es gäbe Guidemangel.
> Die wäre besonders "Trail konzentriert": Frauenstein-, Georgenborn-, Schlangenbad-, Rauenthal-trails.
> Ich komme auf jeden Fall vorbei um 13:30.


Finde ich gut, aber wieso um erst 13.30 Uhr und nicht wie die letzten Male, um 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## Werner (1. Dezember 2011)

So, hier nun die offizielle Tourankündigung für Samstag im gemütlichen Level-1-2.

Start: Rheingaustraße

Uhrzeit:  diesmal 13.30 Uhr (legt der jeweilige Guide fest!)

Guide: Stefan alias "Rübi"

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Empfehlung: Licht für Heimweg!!!

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine Absage von "Rübi" bis Samstag 12.00Uhr und viel Spaß bei der Runde ...

...Werner


----------



## Dachma (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich sage ab. Muss meinen Hexenschuss auskurieren.
Bis nächste Woche . Grüße Dagmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rübi (3. Dezember 2011)

Wegen Überfüllung geschlossen; wer möchte kann sich dem Biktreff um 13 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße anschließen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Littlejohn (4. Dezember 2011)

rübi schrieb:


> Wegen Überfüllung geschlossen; wer möchte kann sich dem Biktreff um 13 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße anschließen.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Sorry Stefan, ich hatte geplant mit zu fahren. 
Letztendlich hatte ein leichter Nieselregen am Vormittag und meine  Müdigkeit mich davon überzeugt, heute mal nicht auf das Bike zu steigen. Dafür dann aber ausgeruht zum Spätdienst zu gehen....

Nicht persönlich nehmen, einfach wieder anbieten!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier kurzer Clip vom Tripp mit Achim demletzt .. zur Burg Scharfenstein...!
Treppe Ahoi

tschööö


----------



## jesterhead7500 (10. Dezember 2011)

Wie siehts heute aus? :O


----------



## Werner (10. Dezember 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> Wie siehts heute aus? :O



Da Dagmar heute in der Kleinaustraße im geruhsamen Level-1-2 guidet, wird es keine konkurrierende Veranstaltung in der Rheingaustraße geben.

Wer sich üblicherweise in der Rheingaustraße einfindet, ist heute auch sehr gut in der Kleinaustraße aufgehoben, die Startzeit wurde dort ebenfalls auf 13.00Uhr vorverlegt.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Littlejohn (16. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Tour aus?
Das Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht werden.


----------



## toslson (16. Dezember 2011)

werde auch so um 13.00 unten in der Rhein / Klein  / Strasse sein.

Vieleicht finden sich ja noch in paar Sturmerprobte Mitfahrer/Guides


----------



## Werner (16. Dezember 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Tour aus?
> Das Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht werden.



Hallo Jochen und der Rest,

werde morgen leider keine Zeit zum Biken haben aber sicher findet ihr auch so einen Weg durch die Wälder, oder?
Willst du nicht mal die morgige Runde guiden, Jochen?

Außerdem gibt es ja am Sonntag noch die beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt !

Da wir uns wohl vor Weihnachten nicht mehr sehen werden, wünsche ich euch ein paar erholsame Feiertage und ein Super-Bike-Jahr 2012!

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Dachma (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es nicht gar so ekelig windet komm ich auch vorbei.
Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Littlejohn (16. Dezember 2011)

Werner schrieb:


> Da wir uns wohl vor Weihnachten nicht mehr sehen werden, wünsche ich euch ein paar erholsame Feiertage und ein Super-Bike-Jahr 2012!
> 
> Bis die Tage...
> ...Werner



*Danke, das wünsche ich Euch auch!
*


Werner schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen und der Rest,
> 
> werde morgen leider keine Zeit zum Biken haben aber sicher findet ihr auch so einen Weg durch die Wälder, oder?
> Willst du nicht mal die morgige Runde guiden, Jochen?
> ...



Also treffen wir uns um *13:00Uhr* in der Rheingaustrasse und schauen das da ein vernüftige Tour rauskommt. 

Meines Wissens hat ein Ortskundiger bereits interesse bekundet morgen zu Guiden. Hoffentlich meldet er sich jetzt auch an. 
Ansonsten kann ich einen Track von einer Werner-Tour anbieten.

Bis Morgen

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin heute um 13 Uhr auch wieder dabei.

Machts gut, bis nachher unter der "Schiersteiner".
LG  Frank II


----------



## toslson (17. Dezember 2011)

Dachma, Frank, Frank, Thomas und Jochen

danke für die tolle 4 Star Tour heute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy Holidays und Guten "Rutsch" ins 2 12 te


----------



## Littlejohn (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für eine super Tour!
Hat sehr, sehr viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Dachma (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich fand es auch super schön. Speziellen Dank an die Rettungs- Service-Schiebe-und Zieh-Teams. 

Bis nächstes Jahr!
Dagmar


----------



## hillfreak (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Dagmar, Frank, Jochen, Thomas und Torsten,

"Danke" möchte ich Euch sagen für unsere gemeinsame
nette Ausfahrt am letzten Samstagnachmittag!

Bis bald, dann machts mal gut
... im NEUEN JAHR 
Grüße  Frank II


----------



## toslson (6. Januar 2012)

werde am Samstag  um 13.00 unten in der Rhein und auch Klein  / Strasse sein.

Vieleicht finden sich ja noch in paar Sturmerprobte Mitfahrer/Guides


----------



## hallotv (6. Januar 2012)

Moin,
wenn es nicht gar zu sehr gießt, bin ich dabei.
Gutes Neues noch,
Thomas


----------



## Waldi76 (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dann um 13:00 unter der Brücke.
Ich hoffe ich bin nicht allein.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## hallotv (8. Januar 2012)

Kalt, nass und schlammig war`s, aber wirklich nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (8. Januar 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Kalt, nass und schlammig war`s, aber wirklich nett.


 bis auf das nicht gewonnene Bier die beste Trail Tour bislang in 2012


----------



## Werner (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

spontan entschlossen wird es heute eine ruhige, maximal 2 1/2-stündige Runde geben.

Angesichts einer langen Fahrpause geht es auf die Mainzer Rheinseite und in die dortigen Wälder. Wem es nach "mehr Bergen" zumute ist, der schließt sich Michael zur gleichen Uhrzeit in der Kleinaustraße an.

*Wir starten am Treffpunkt um 13.00Uhr.*

Wer Beinhart oder als Gast dabei ist, meldet sich bitte kurzfristig an.

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## grosser (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Werner,
ich bin dabei!
Bis gleich


----------



## smogli (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Werner,
ich möchte gerne als Gast mitfahren.
Bis gleich


----------



## smogli (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Werner,
danke nochmals für die schöne Tour. Bin gut angekommen.


----------



## Werner (16. Januar 2012)

smogli schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> danke nochmals für die schöne Tour. Bin gut angekommen.



Danke dir für die Rückmeldung, gerne wieder...

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sam060669 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Beinhart-Biketreff-Rheingaustraße, Samstag, 13.30Uhr

*Salut Jürgen

bin morgen 21/01/12 um 13h30 dabei

Schöne Gruesse

Sam


----------



## Ripman (21. Januar 2012)

sam060669 schrieb:


> *AW: Beinhart-Biketreff-Rheingaustraße, Samstag, 13.30Uhr
> 
> *Salut Jürgen
> 
> ...



Hallo Sam,
sorry, leider muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Ich werde heute sicher keinen Biketreff anbieten.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Januar 2012)

sam060669 schrieb:


> ...bin morgen 21/01/12 um *13h30* dabei


Im Titel steht zwar 13.30, es wird aber immer öfter schon um 13.00 losgefahren. Denk daran, bevor du auf Verdacht zum Treff kommst.


----------



## sam060669 (21. Januar 2012)

danke

gibts es ein Treff heute und wo?

Cu

Sam


----------



## toslson (26. Januar 2012)

Alles verschlammt, viel zu kalt, Nass von oben und unten..
und Singel Trail fahren wird doch ehh bald verboten. 

Werde am Samstag  um 13.00 unten in der Rheingaustr.  und dann so gegen 13.15 in der Kleinausstr. sein

Vieleicht finden sich ja noch in paar Mitfahrer/Guides


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Februar 2012)

Ist ja wie ausgestorben hier.
Muß ich jetzt bei der 14.00 Uhr-Gruppe mitfahren. Die sind mir aber im Moment noch zu schnell, habe irgendwo meine Kondition verloren.


----------



## mbonsai (8. März 2012)

Hi,

bin am Samstag um 13.30 unterwegs. Gemuetlich gehts Richtung Rheingau und mal sehn wo es uns hintreibt. 

Gemuetlich heisst Werner's bekannte Geschwindigkeit und da ich mich mit meinem Arm noch nicht viel traue werden auch keine grossen technischen Schwierigkeiten gefahren. Nichts desto trotz bauen wir den ein oder anderen schoenen Trail ein.

Mitfahren kann jeder der ein funktionsfaehiges Mountainbike hat und einen Helm mitbringt.

Wir sehn uns Samstag

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Sparcy (9. März 2012)

Wenn es zeitl. am Sa. klappt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## nicoleII (9. März 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin am Samstag um 13.30 unterwegs. Gemuetlich gehts Richtung Rheingau und mal sehn wo es uns hintreibt.
> Gemuetlich heisst Werner's bekannte Geschwindigkeit und da ich mich mit meinem Arm noch nicht viel traue werden auch keine grossen technischen Schwierigkeiten gefahren. Nichts desto trotz bauen wir den ein oder anderen schoenen Trail ein.
> ...


 
 Super, dass du wieder dabei bist!

Wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber wir sind schon wieder in anderer Mission unterwegs . 

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour!!

_Nicole_


----------



## grosser (9. März 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin am Samstag um 13.30 unterwegs. Gemuetlich gehts Richtung Rheingau und mal sehn wo es uns hintreibt.
> 
> ...



Schade ich kann nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (10. März 2012)

Schaffe es zeitl. leider nicht :-(


----------



## mbonsai (10. März 2012)

Nach 720 hm, 31,5 km und kurz nach 5 Uhr sind 7 Beinharte wieder am Treffpunkt eingetroffen. 

Mir hat's viel Spass gemacht, die Trails waren zwar noch unter dem Laub versteckt aber wir haben sie alle gefunden. 

Danke fuer die nette unterhaltsame Begleitung.

Gruss und bis uebernaechste Woche

Bonsai


----------



## Werner (15. März 2012)

So, hier mal wieder eine offizielle Tourankündigung für Samstag 17.03. im gemütlichen Level-1-2.

Start: Rheingaustraße

Uhrzeit: diesmal bereits 13.00 Uhr

Als erste Tour in diesem Jahr wird es "nur" in den Gonsenheimer/Oberolmer-Wald gehen.

Fahrzeit: ca. 2 Stunden

Anmeldung erbeten.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr ...

...Werner


----------



## Ruderbock (16. März 2012)

schön, dass Du fährst! Und im GoWa war ich auch länger nicht mehr (da ich auch länger nichtmehr aufm Radl saß...)
... aber leider geh ich lieber Arbeiten   ... bei dem Wetter,
am Ende kriegt man schon Sonnenbrand...

Euch viel Spass,
LG Jens


----------



## hallotv (16. März 2012)

Faul auf dem Sofa liegend und voll des süßen Weines beschließe ich, morgen dabei zu sein. Ob das klug ist, obwohl ich mich heute schon 5 Stunden quälen mußte, werden wir morgen sehen...


----------



## Der Herz-König (17. März 2012)

Hi Werner,

wenn Du schon fährst, komme ich gerne mit.
cu
Jochen


----------



## hallotv (18. März 2012)

Hi Werner,

habe Dich und alle anderen gestern wüst verflucht. Ich war da, sonst keiner :-(
Nach mühsamem Suchen ist mir Dein Fehler auch klar geworden: Du mußt noch viel größer und röter schreiben, daß es schon um 13 Uhr losgeht...
Bis zu nächsten Versuch,
Thomas


----------



## Werner (18. März 2012)

Hi Thomas,

das tut mir echt leid, dachte, du hättest schon eine Gleitsicht auf der Nase!

Wir hatten eine durchaus kommunikative Runde zum Saisonstart, die wir mit einem Milchkaffee abgeschlossen haben. Du hättest da bestens dazugepasst 

Nach dem nächsten Optiker-Besuch schaffst du das auch wieder...

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## hallotv (20. März 2012)

Super, so muß es (für mich anscheinend) sein. Doof, dass es gut war :-(.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (20. März 2012)

Da bliebe aber noch die Möglichkeit einer Rot-Grün-Schwäche, siehe oben.


----------



## mbonsai (21. März 2012)

Hallo,

am Samstag 24.03. wird wieder im gemütlichen Level-1-2 der Rheingau erkundet.

Start: Rheingaustraße

Uhrzeit:  *13.30 Uhr*


Fahrzeit: ca. 3 bis 3,5 Stunden

Anmeldung erbeten. Funktionsfähiges Mountainbike und Helm sind wie immer Pflicht.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr, aber so wie es im Moment aussieht meinen es die Wetterfrösche richtig gut mit uns, leicht bewölkt mit bis zu 19 Grad laut meiner Wetterseite 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## hallotv (24. März 2012)

Aaalso,
ich probier`s nochmal. Aber nicht wieder vorher losfahren...


----------



## Bettina (24. März 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> ...
> ich probier`s nochmal.....



Was ist denn mit deiner Freundin, fährt die lieber bei der anderen Truppe mit? 

Gruß B


----------



## boettgeri (24. März 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Anmeldung erbeten.



...bis wieviel Uhr kann man sich eigentlich noch anmelden ...?

Ich komm mal vorbei, vielleicht nehmt ihr mich ja noch mit.

Gruß,
Albrecht


----------



## Werner (30. März 2012)

Hier die nächste Tourankündigung für Samstag 31.03. im gemütlichen Level-1-2.

Start: Rheingaustraße

Uhrzeit: wieder 13.00 Uhr

Es geht diesmal in Richtung Wiesbadener Stadtwälder.

Fahrzeit: ca. 2 1/2 Stunden

Anmeldung erbeten.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine wetterbedingte Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr.

Na denn...

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (30. März 2012)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Werner (31. März 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> ich bin dabei!



Hi Dieter, muss die leider kurzfristig absagen, weil mir etwas dazwischen gekommen ist, tut mir leid! Habe auch telefonisch versucht, aber klappte nicht.

Grüße an die bessere Hälfte,

Werner


----------



## Werner (6. April 2012)

Tourankündigung für Daheimgebliebene am kommenden Samstag, 07.04. im gemütlichen Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: wieder 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Wiesbadener Hausberge.

Fahrzeit: ca. 2 1/2 Stunden

Anmeldung erbeten.

Gäste immer willkommen, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine wetterbedingte Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr.

Na denn...

...Werner


----------



## Dwalinn (6. April 2012)

Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt (soll ja laut Vorhersage regnen), und ich bis dahin eine Zange zum Schaltzughüllen kürzen auftreiben konnte, bin ich mal wieder dabei.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Werner (7. April 2012)

Hallo Henning,

hoffe, du schaffst die Reparatur noch.

Kannst du gegen 12.20Uhr bei mir vorbeikommen? Dann fahren wir gemeinsam los.

Bis später...
...Werner


----------



## hallotv (7. April 2012)

Moin,

wenn ich es schaffe, ein fahrbereites Rad zu finden, bin ich um *13 *Uhr da.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## nicoleII (7. April 2012)

*Danke Werner* für die geruhsame schöne Ausfahrt! (von den rasanten Abfahrten mal abgesehen ) (Aber warum hagelt es eigentlich immer, wenn ich mit dir auf oder in der Nähe der Hohen Wurzel bin?  )

Und Danke an Thomas für die nebenbei eingestreuten Fahrtechniktipps und Vorführungen. Habe mich soeben direkt bei dem für mich so überaus dringend notwendigen Training angemeldet! 

     Wünsche allen noch schöne Ostern! 
_
Nicole_


----------



## Werner (9. April 2012)

Danke dir Nicole für die Rückmeldung und allen für die angenehme Begleitung.

Warum es "immer" graupelt, wenn wir in der Nähe der Hohen Wurzel sind? Wohl eine weitere ungeklärte Frage der Menschheit...

Da am Dienstag die Feierabendrunden starten, werden wir uns alle sicher wieder häufiger zu Gesicht bekommen!

Bis dann...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (13. April 2012)

Tourankündigung für den kommenden Samstag, 14.04. im gemütlichen Level-1-2, sozusagen zum Warmfahren für das Technik-Training am Sonntag !

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: wieder 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Wiesbadener Nord-Westen.

Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste immer willkommen, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine wetterbedingte Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr.

Wir sehen uns ...

...Werner


----------



## Bettina (13. April 2012)

Hallo Werner,
da möchte ich doch gerne mal versuchen mitzuhalten.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (13. April 2012)

Also wenn Bettina dabei ist und mithalten möchte, das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen...
Thomas, voraussichtlich mit Suzah


----------



## Rike75 (14. April 2012)

Hallo Werner, 

ich komme auch mit !

Bis nachher Rike


----------



## boettgeri (14. April 2012)

Hallo Werner,

ich komme auch gerne mit.

Bis nachher...

Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## Dachma (14. April 2012)

Ich komme auch mit.
LG
Dagmar


----------



## nicoleII (14. April 2012)

Bin auch gerne wieder bei einer gemütlichen Tour bei bestem Wetter dabei. 
Bis gleich!


----------



## boettgeri (14. April 2012)

Hallo Werner,

danke für's guiden dieser netten Tour!

Hier die Route:  http://......


Gruß,
Albrecht


----------



## Bettina (14. April 2012)

Hallo Werner, ich schließ mich Albrecht an: war echt sehr schön. 
Vielen Dank für das Guiden und vielen Dank für die vielen netten Mitfahrer! 

bis bald mal wieder, 
Bettina


----------



## nicoleII (15. April 2012)

Ich schließe mich den Vorschreibern an: Das war gestern eine sehr schöne Tour, bei der vom Tempo über die Mitfahrer bis zum Wetter einfach alles gepasst hat! Danke Werner für einen entspannten und sehr erholsamen Nachmittag!

_Nicole_


----------



## Werner (16. April 2012)

Hallo und vielen Dank auch für eure Rückmeldungen. Habe mich über eure Begleitung gefreut!

Wie so oft, hier noch ein paar Bilder:










​

Am kommenden Samstag wird es bei mir nicht klappen, vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand Zeit und Lust, eine gemäßigte Runde anzubieten. Thomas und Dagmar haben schon ein gewisses Interesse daran bekundet.

Bis zur nächsten Runde,
Grüße...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (19. April 2012)

Na, dann mach ich das doch.

Ich biete an:
Samstagstour am 21.04.12
... nicht so schnell bergauf, lieber schneller bergab  und möglichst viele Trails rund um Schlangenbad und Rauenthal (und Ulm) herum.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße
Startzeit: 13.30 Uhr
Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine wetterbedingte Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr.

Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## Bettina (20. April 2012)

Dachma schrieb:


> ... nicht so schnell bergauf, lieber schneller bergab...



Mein Motto!
Bin dabei


----------



## Rockside (20. April 2012)

Wäre auch gerne dabei, nur habe ich leider ein kleines Bremsenproblem, das morgen hoffentlich repariert werden kann.
Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour.


----------



## matthias2003 (20. April 2012)

Hi Dagma,

ich komme auch!


----------



## hallotv (21. April 2012)

Auch wenn ich wohl etwas eher aussteigen muß, versuche ich`s.


----------



## Bettina (21. April 2012)

bin doch nicht dabei



keine Zeit

Gruß Bettina (und bleibt trocken!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (21. April 2012)

Dafür komme ich mit.
Mal schaun ob es wohl klappt mit dem trockenbleiben.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## matthias2003 (21. April 2012)

Kleine Gruppe und eine sehr schöne Tour.
Dagmar hat sogar Sonnenschein eingebaut! 

gerne wieder
Danke!


----------



## Mr Pogo (22. April 2012)

Schöne feine Runde ohne die Regenklamotten wirklich zu brauchen.
Grüße


----------



## Dachma (22. April 2012)

Ich fand´s auch sehr schön mit euch. Obwohl mich keiner gezogen hat und ich gestern Abend wieder um 8 ins Bett mußte vor Erschöpfung 

LG
Dagmar


----------



## --GHOST-- (25. April 2012)

Hallo Werner,
werde das mal mit dir testen. Bin am Samstag dabei.
Bernd


----------



## Werner (26. April 2012)

Tourankündigung für kommenden Samstag, 28.04. im gemütlichen Level-1-2.

Startpunkt : Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: wieder 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Wiesbadener Hausberge und so..

Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste immer willkommen, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine wetterbedingte Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr.

Wir sehen uns ...

...Werner

@GHOST: Anmeldung noch vor der Tourankündigung, nicht schlecht


----------



## trail-biker (26. April 2012)

Würde auch gerne mal wieder bei euch mitfahren 
Bin dann gegen 13 Uhr da

Stephan


----------



## Dwalinn (26. April 2012)

Bin dabei 

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## --GHOST-- (26. April 2012)

Hatte ich übersehen.  Muss auch leider wieder absagen. Werde dem Basketballteam als Kampfgericht helfen . Beim nächsten mal bin ich aber dabei. Werde mich dann am frühen Morgen alleine in die Weinberge machen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß am Samstag


----------



## boettgeri (27. April 2012)

...das Wetter wird gut, - da bin ich dabei!

Albrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schiggyf (27. April 2012)

Ich werde dann auch mal wieder mitfahren. Wetter soll ja richtig sommerlich werden


----------



## Volker65 (28. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei .
Gruß Volker


----------



## schiggyf (28. April 2012)

Bin doch nicht dabei. Ist noch was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## hallotv (28. April 2012)

Hallo, ich bin dabei,
werde aber vermutlich etwas früher aussteigen, muß um 17 Uhr in Marburg sein.
Suazh hat es auch vor, aber ohne Gewähr.
Thomas


----------



## nicoleII (28. April 2012)

Komme auch mit.
(obwohl ich es ja viel zu warm zum radeln finde )
Bis gleich!


----------



## nicoleII (29. April 2012)

Danke Werner für die schöne Tour! 
(auch wenn es mir und meinem Rädchen wirklich viel zu warm war... )
Bis die Tage!
_Nicole_


----------



## trail-biker (29. April 2012)

Danke für die tolle Tour mit netten Leuten


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2012)

viel zu warm.


----------



## Werner (30. April 2012)

Danke euch für die Begleitung und die Rückmeldungen.

Stimmt, eigentlich war es viel zu warm aber wahrscheinlich ohnehin nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das, was da im Sommer noch kommen mag.

Dank Andi haben wir nun auch erfolgreich das Gruppen-Hopping eingeführt, einzige Voraussetzung ist eine Zusammenkunft der beiden Treffs!  

Hier ein paar Bildchen:







Am kommenden Samstag werde ich leider keine Zeit haben, vielleicht bietet ja von euch jemand eine gemütliche Runde an?

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorhuhn (12. Mai 2012)

Oh, hatte aus Versehen für 14.00 Uhr gepostet....wollte aber lieber wieder um 13.30 fahren, da ich dieses Jahr so selten mit war. Fahrt Ihr gar nicht mehr um diese Uhrzeit im Level 1-2 ? LG !


----------



## Werner (12. Mai 2012)

Moorhuhn schrieb:


> Oh, hatte aus Versehen für 14.00 Uhr gepostet....wollte aber lieber wieder um 13.30 fahren, da ich dieses Jahr so selten mit war. Fahrt Ihr gar nicht mehr um diese Uhrzeit im Level 1-2 ? LG !



Moin, moin,

doch, in der Rheingaustr. wird i.d.R. auch gefahren, oft bereits sogar um 13.00Uhr, aber heute muss die Runde mangels Guide ausfallen.
Am nächsten Samstag geht es dort auch wieder weiter, wenn das Wetter passt!

Viele Grüße...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (17. Mai 2012)

Tourankündigung für den kommenden Samstag, 19.05. im gemütlichen Konditions-Level-1-2. Alternative eine Stunde später! 

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Wiesbadener Hausberge

Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr mitfahren möchtet.

Gäste wie immer willkommen, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Ggf. auf wetterbedingte Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr achten!

Wir sehen uns ...

...Werner
__________________


----------



## mathias (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Werner,

bin da.

Bis Morsche
Mathias


----------



## april_su (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Werner,
ich komme morgen auch wieder mit.

Bis dann.
Suzah


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (18. Mai 2012)

Werner,

Ich fahr bei euch mit.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dwalinn (18. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei (wenn das Wetter mitmacht).


----------



## nicoleII (19. Mai 2012)

Mir steckt zwar noch die Donnerstags-Tour in den Knochen, aber ich möchte auch mit. Mal schauen, wie weit ich komme... 
Bis gleich!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (19. Mai 2012)

So ...dankeschööön fürs mitnehmen^^ 

Hab mich mit nem EIS getröstet an der Schiersteinerpromenade 

gruß


----------



## nicoleII (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Werner,
vielen Dank nochmals für die schöne Tour!  
Schade nur, dass ich so unfit war  und ich mich dann auch noch nicht mal mit einem Eis trösten konnte...  
Bis die Tage!_
Nicole_


----------



## Werner (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,

schön, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt, mitzufahren!

Hoffe, Andreas und Nicole, geht es mittlerweile wieder besser?

Die Bilder des Tages:










Bis die Tage, Grüße
Werner


----------



## Werner (24. Mai 2012)

Wer Pfingsten nicht unterwegs ist und Zeit und Lust zum Biken hat, könnte an dieser Tourankündigung für den kommenden Samstag, 26.05. im gemütlichen Konditions-Level-1-2 Interesse haben. 

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: vorverlegt auf 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Wiesbadener Nord-Westen

Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden

Um Anmeldung wird gebeten.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr.

Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als denn ...

...Werner


----------



## Ozzie_Mike (25. Mai 2012)

Hi Werner, 

Ich möchte morgen mitkommen.  Erste Beinhart Tour für mich!  Kurze Vorstellung, Ich bin aus Australien, aber habe ich in Mainz 3 Jahren gewohnt.  Mein deutsch ist nicht sehr gut, aber hoffentlich wir können einander verstehen! 

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Rockside (25. Mai 2012)

Hi Werner,

bei dem goldigen Wetter und keinem Stress muss ich doch auch dabei sein.

Bis morgen dann, Rolf


----------



## Der Herz-König (26. Mai 2012)

Hi Werner,

Bin auch dabei. Freue mich,
Jochen


----------



## rumblestilz (26. Mai 2012)

Dabei! Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (8. Juni 2012)

Für alle, die den Brückentag nicht zum Wegfahren genutzt und Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde haben, gibt es hier ein weiteres Angebot für morgen, Samstag, 09.06. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: vorverlegt auf 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Nord-Westen von WI

Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden

Um Anmeldung wird gebeten.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht!

Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als denn ...

...Werner


----------



## Rockside (8. Juni 2012)

Hi Werner,

ich bin dabei. Bis dann,

Rolf


----------



## Dwalinn (8. Juni 2012)

bin dabei

gruß,
henning


----------



## april_su (8. Juni 2012)

Bis morgen,

Gruß
Suzah


----------



## Moorhuhn (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Werner, 
ich komme auch mal gerne wieder mit ! 
Bis morgen, 
Isabel


----------



## wunjo (9. Juni 2012)

bis gleich...

Jörg


----------



## boettgeri (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Werner,

Ich komme auch mit.

Bis gleich,
Albrecht


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Juni 2012)

omme kauch! fenns wünf spinuten mäter bird, witte barten.


----------



## boettgeri (9. Juni 2012)

Hi Werner, 

danke für diese schöne Tour; - ich fand die Streckenführung richtig super.
Hinzu kam das schöne Wetter und die nette und überschaubare Gruppe.
Alles in Allem: top!

Die Strecke gibt's hier zu sehen.

Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (9. Juni 2012)

Relaxte Tour, bei der doch ein paar Höhenmeterchen zusammen kamen. Scheeee!


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, Werner: www.thomann.de/de/yamaha_mg_82_cx.htm ?


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2012)

Hi Werner,

es war wieder ne sehr schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrer/innen. Vielen Dank für's guiden. Ich bin immer wieder gerne dabei.

Grüsse, Rolf


----------



## Werner (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo und danke für eure Begleitung und Gespräche.

Es kamen knapp 36Km bei etwa 800Hm zusammen, da blieb noch genügend Kraft für ein Eis am Hafen!

Hier sind wir übrigens schon fast wieder in Martinsthal...





Bis die Tage...
...Werner

@Frank, danke für den Link und die Erleuchtung ...


----------



## matthias2003 (10. Juni 2012)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Ach ja, Werner: www.thomann.de/de/yamaha_mg_82_cx.htm ?



cool
ist das für Werners neues Rad?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2012)

e-schaltung, 8-gang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (11. Juni 2012)

> cool
> ist das für Werners neues Rad?



Du Tröte,...Trommeln haut man ungemischt


----------



## Werner (15. Juni 2012)

Für alle, die am Sonntag nicht am Donnersberg dabei sein können, bietet sich hier die Möglichkeit zu einer gemütlichen Runde am Samstag, 16.06. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: vorverlegt auf 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Hausberge Wi

Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste jederzeit gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht und intakter Untersatz!

Bei schlechtem Wetter gibt es eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als denn ...

...Werner


----------



## Ruderbock (15. Juni 2012)

JUUUHHUUUU,   Du fährst!!


...   ich mach es trotzdem recht spontan, also bitte nicht warten.
ABER BIS JETZT SIEHTS NICHT SCHLECHT AUS!

LG   Jens


----------



## Rockside (15. Juni 2012)

Ich meld mich auch an und hoffe einfach mal, daß es nicht giesst.


----------



## Werner (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

angesichts der aktuellen Wetterlage und meiner schlimmen Wasser-Allergie fällt die heutige Runde in selbiges...

Im Klartext: Absage!!

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Rockside (22. Juni 2012)

Hi Werner, findet denn morgen ne Tour statt?

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Werner (22. Juni 2012)

Hi Rolf,

ich habe morgen leider keine Zeit, so weit ich weiß, wollte aber TV etwas anbieten, also einfach mal auf eine entsprechende Ankündigung warten!

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Rockside (22. Juni 2012)

OK, danke für die Antwort


----------



## hallotv (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Werner, Rolf und alle anderen,
ich bin gerade arbeitstechnisch so gestresst, dass ich die hehren Pläne Pläne sein lasse und nur hirnlos mit der 14 Uhr Gruppe mitfahre.
Sorry,
TV


----------



## Werner (29. Juni 2012)

Für alle, die noch nicht in Urlaub sind und Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde haben, gibt es hier ein neues Angebot für morgen, Samstag, 30.06. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: WI - Hausberge

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht!

Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Werner,
bin morgen dabei!


----------



## matthias2003 (29. Juni 2012)

ich auch!
Matthias


----------



## Rockside (29. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (29. Juni 2012)

Werds wetterabhängig machen.

Gruß


----------



## april_su (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich komme auch mit.

Gruß
Suzah


----------



## Rockside (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Werner, danke für die wieder mal schöne Tour durch den Taunus. Ist für mich immer wieder eine sehr willkommene Abwechslung vom Wochenalltag.


----------



## Werner (2. Juli 2012)

Danke, Rolf, und euch allen für die Begleitung.

Zur Erinnerung:











Bis zur nächsten Runde, wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## matthias2003 (2. Juli 2012)

Danke Werner, schön war es und klasse Bilder!

LG
Matthias


----------



## Rockside (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Werner, findet morgen eine Tour statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Rolf,

leider nicht, da ich morgen keine Zeit habe. Nächsten Samstag, passables Wetter vorausgesetzt, sieht es aber wieder besser aus.

Bis denne, Gruß
Werner


----------



## Rockside (20. Juli 2012)

Schade, aber schönes WE auch.

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Werner (26. Juli 2012)

Wie angekündigt, hier das Angebot für eine Runde am kommenden Samstag, 28.07. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Nord-West

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte meldet euch an, wenn ihr Beinhart oder als Gäste dabei seid.

Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht, intakter Untersatz, ausreichend Getränke und was ihr sonst noch so benötigt...!

Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielen sollte, gibt es hier eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann bis Samstag ...

...Werner


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Karl.MTB (27. Juli 2012)

Fahre gerne mit! LG Karl


----------



## Moorhuhn (27. Juli 2012)

Die Gelegenheit nutze ich doch gerne- bin dabei. 
Isabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl.MTB (28. Juli 2012)

Hi Werner, bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht. Karl


----------



## boettgeri (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo Werner,

ich komme auch mit, wenn's nachher nicht gerade regnet.


Gruß,
Albrecht


----------



## Der Herz-König (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo Werner,
wir sind auch dabei!
Bis gleich, Doppelherz


----------



## Rockside (28. Juli 2012)

Es zieht sich hier leider doch ganz schön zu und sieht verstärkt nach Regen aus. Daher klinke ich mich leider aus. Morgen soll's Wetter deutlich besser werden.
Sorry, Rolf


----------



## Werner (3. August 2012)

Hier ein neues Angebot für eine Runde am kommenden Samstag, 04.08. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: Hausberge Wi.

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte meldet euch an, wenn ihr dabei seid. Gäste immer willkommen!

Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht, intakter Untersatz, ausreichend Getränke und was ihr sonst noch so benötigt...!

Achtet bitte ggf. auf eine wetterbedingte Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Wir sehen uns ...

...Werner


----------



## Dwalinn (3. August 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Rockside (3. August 2012)

Bin dabei

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## boettgeri (4. August 2012)

...komme auch mit!

Bis später,
Albrecht


----------



## Etri (4. August 2012)

bin heut auch dabei als gast


----------



## boettgeri (5. August 2012)

Hallo Werner,

danke für's Guiden dieser schönen Tour bei herrlichem Wetter und netten Mitfahrern! 

*
Kleine Warung und Aufruf zur Vorsicht:* scheinbar habe ich gestern beim Befahren der teils eingewachsenen Trails die Bekanntschaft von Bärenklau oder einer anderen kontaktgiftigen Pflanze gemacht, die mir einen erst heute sichtbaren handgroßen und juckenden Ausschlag im Kniebereich bescherte 

Da dieserart Ausschläge wie ich gelesen habe nicht immer harmlos (wie bei Brennesseln) sind, denke ich, daß es eine gute Idee ist, ein paar dieser Pflanzen zu kennen:  Liste giftiger Pflanzen

Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boettgeri (5. August 2012)

.


----------



## Werner (5. August 2012)

Danke euch für die Begleitung!

Das wart ihr:











Bis zum nächsten Treff,

Werner


----------



## Dwalinn (5. August 2012)

War mal wieder ne schöne Tour und schöne Bilder. Zu Albrechts Liste mit Pflanzen möchte ich dann auch gerne noch eine zwar nicht giftige, aber nicht minder gefährliche Pflanze hinzufügen: die Buche. Abends schmerzte die Schulter dann noch ordentlich. Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## boettgeri (5. August 2012)

Dwalinn schrieb:


> Abends schmerzte die Schulter dann noch ordentlich.



hm......   hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht. Im ersten Moment sind die Schmerzen nicht so schlimm. Anderentags sieht die Sache oft anders aus. 

Gute Besserung!

Albrecht


----------



## Werner (5. August 2012)

Dwalinn schrieb:


> ... aber nicht minder gefährliche Pflanze hinzufügen: die Buche. ...



....von Eichen sollst du weichen, Buchen sollst du suchen....

...alles Käse....

Dir gute Besserung Henning, hoffen wir, dass es wieder schnell besser ist.

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## Rockside (5. August 2012)

Hallo Werner,
das war ne echt super MTB-Strecke, die Du geführt hattest. Echt Klasse. Und wieder schöne Action-Bilder!

@boettgeri
Die Liste mit den gefährlichen Pflanzen ist schon ganz schön vollständig, sogar mit Kartoffel (ich weiss nur der bunt schillernde Teil). Schöner Mist mit dem Bärenklau oder was immer das war. Gute Besserung auch. Vielleicht war bei mir Sonnencreme doch zu was nütze.
@Dwalinn
Aber wie wir gesehen haben können auch Buchen die an den falschen Stellen wachsen, ganz schön fies für Mountainbiker sein. Gute Besserungswünsche auch von mir.

Bis demnächst wieder


----------



## Dwalinn (6. August 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Geht heute schon wieder relativ gut, werde aber trozdem erstmal Pause machen (müssen).

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Werner (21. September 2012)

Für alle, die Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde haben, gibt es hier ein noch ein weiteres Angebot für morgen, Samstag, 22.09. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: WI - Hausberge

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr mitfahrt.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht!

Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## Rockside (21. September 2012)

Hallo Werner, ich bin dabei.

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dwalinn (21. September 2012)

Bind dabei!

Bis morgen,
Henning


----------



## Waldi76 (22. September 2012)

Beitag nciht beachten! 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Werner (22. September 2012)

Hi Jungs,

muss euch leider wegen eines Notfalls absagen, tut mir leid, hätte gerne mal wieder eine Runde mich euch gedreht, sorry!
Vielleicht könnt ihr euch Michael um 14.00Uhr in der Kleinaustraße anschließen?

Bis die Tage..
...Werner


----------



## Rockside (22. September 2012)

Holla, hoffentlich nichts richtig schlimmes.

Bis die Tage wieder, Gruß

Rolf


----------



## Moorhuhn (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
fährt jemand diesen Samstag im level 1-2 ? 
Das schöne Herbstwetter muss noch mal genuzt werden!

Isabel


----------



## Werner (18. Oktober 2012)

Moorhuhn schrieb:


> Das schöne Herbstwetter muss noch mal genuzt werden!



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Isabel!

und deshalb:

*Für alle, die Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde haben, gibt es hier noch ein weiteres Beinhart-Angebot für Samstag, 20.10. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.*

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: WI - Hausberge und so...

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr mitfahrt.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht!

Etwaige Absagen bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ...

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorhuhn (19. Oktober 2012)

Na sehr schön - dann komme ich doch glatt mit !


----------



## Dwalinn (19. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## grosser (19. Oktober 2012)

wens klappt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Werner (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke für eure Begleitung, denke, wir haben unseren Spaß gehabt.
Die gestrige Runde war knapp 40Km lang, dabei legten wir gleichzeitig etwa 650 Hm zurück.

Impressionen:










Bis die Tage...
...Werner

 @Dieter: Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat, aber vielleicht demnächst!


----------



## Gomez1744 (21. Oktober 2012)

Servus,
das war gestern eine echt spitzen Tour, hat verdamt viel spass gemacht, wir würden uns auch das nächste mal mit anschließen  vieleicht ist die Kondition bis dahin auch besser, wer weis 
gruß seb


----------



## Dwalinn (21. Oktober 2012)

moin moin,

war schön!

gruß,
henning


----------



## grosser (21. Oktober 2012)

Werner schrieb:


> Danke für eure Begleitung, denke, wir haben unseren Spaß gehabt.
> Die gestrige Runde war knapp 40Km lang, dabei legten wir gleichzeitig etwa 650 Hm zurück.
> 
> Impressionen:
> ...


Ging leider nicht.
Das nächste Mal bin ich dabei!!


----------



## Moorhuhn (22. Oktober 2012)

Werner, danke für die wieder einmal schöne Tour. Das mit dem Wetter hast Du auch klasse organisiert ! Bis zum nächsten Mal----der Winter ist noch fern


----------



## Werner (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch für die Rückmeldungen.

Ach ja, unser "Pausenbild" hätte ich euch ja beinahe unterschlagen!

Hier ist es:







Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## grosser (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
rumblestilz und meiner 1er wollen am Samstag (05.01.) den Samstagtreff, bis Werner wieder das Heft in die Hand nimmt etwas beleben!

Für alle, die Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde haben, gibt es hier ein Angebot im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße unter der Schiersteiner-Brücke

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: WI - Hausberge

Fahrzeit: ca. 2,5-3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht!

Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...
rumblestilz/grosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (2. Januar 2013)

... und nach meinem Rock'n'Roll-Dasein in den letzten Monaten inklusive US-Tour mit einer meiner Bands liegt für mich die Betonung wirklich auf: GEMÜTLICH!


----------



## Werner (3. Januar 2013)

...gute Aktion, danke euch...

Hätte mich an euch dran gehängt, wenn ich nicht schon anderweitig verplant wäre!

Viel Spaß am Samstag und bis die Tage, wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Januar 2013)

ich bin dabei, regen ist abbestellt


----------



## Indi013 (4. Januar 2013)

hi,
ich würde morgen gerne als Gast mitradeln, auch wenn ich mir etwas Sorgen um meine Bergauf-Kondition mache... 
Gruß,
Indi


----------



## grosser (4. Januar 2013)

Indi013 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich würde morgen gerne als Gast mitradeln, auch wenn ich mir etwas Sorgen um meine Bergauf-Kondition mache...
> Gruß,
> Indi



Level 1-2 = gemütlich!


----------



## mbonsai (4. Januar 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Level 1-2 = gemütlich!



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr Dieter, aber ansonsten darfste mich bergauf ja ziehen

Gruß Bonsai


----------



## grosser (4. Januar 2013)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr Dieter, aber ansonsten darfste mich bergauf ja ziehen
> 
> Gruß Bonsai


Kein Problem! So ein alter Mann, wie ich nimmt gerne einen Jungen an der Hand!


----------



## MrRiesling (5. Januar 2013)

Als Gastbiker hab ich mal trockenes Wetter für heute bestellt. Dieter hat viel vor: uns alle den Berg hochzuschieben?


----------



## Waldi76 (5. Januar 2013)

Ja geil Samstagstour.
Ich mach mit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (5. Januar 2013)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Ja geil Samstagstour.
> Ich mach mit.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Endlich einer, der MICH schiebt/zieht/den Berg hoch trägt.


----------



## Waldi76 (5. Januar 2013)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Endlich einer, der MICH schiebt/zieht/den Berg hoch trägt.




Wer hier wenn schiebt oder trägt sollen wir später diskutieren.


----------



## MrRiesling (5. Januar 2013)

D A N K E Dieter 
Schöne Tour heute über das schöne Weilburger Bachtal zur Hohen Würzel. Das Wetter hat auch noch mitgemacht 

Ein Foto bei "Högi", leider ohne unseren Dieter:


----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. Januar 2013)

Danke Dieter für die schöne, erste Beinharttour 2013, hat spass gemacht


----------



## mbonsai (5. Januar 2013)

Danke Dieter.....hat gut getan


----------



## grosser (6. Januar 2013)

Ja, hat riesigen Spaß gemacht
Das werden wir demnächst mit einer anderen Strecke wiederholen
Gruß An Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

es tut sich noch was im lande beinhart 
demnächst auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Murph (7. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es tut sich noch was im lande beinhart
> demnächst auch mal wieder dabei.


 
Klar tut sich was!!!

Ich werde diese Jahr auch (irgendwann mal,hoffentlich bald ) wieder aktiv werden!!!!!!!


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

was hast Du für eine ausrede? hausbau?


----------



## Murph (8. Januar 2013)

Nicht bau,sondern kauf und renovier und schaff und mach und tu!!!!!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. Januar 2013)

hat jemand lust am samstag 19.1 eine runde im gowa und umgebung zu drehen


----------



## grosser (17. Januar 2013)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> hat jemand lust am samstag 19.1 eine runde im gowa und umgebung zu drehen


wenn mir bis dahin die Füße vom letzen Samstag aufgetaut sind!
Ich könnte aber nur wieder ab 11:00Uhr.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. Januar 2013)

ok, dann sag ich mal 11.00 uhr an der 14 nothelfer kapelle


----------



## MrRiesling (18. Januar 2013)

war noch nie mit 'nem MTB in "gowa", wäre gerne als "Gast" wieder dabei, sitze sonst im Büro und Decke fällt über den Kopp.
Strasse als TP im Internet gefunden, hoffentlich finde ich Euch um 11:00


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Januar 2013)

hier der link zum treffpunkt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573196


----------



## grosser (18. Januar 2013)

Ich kann leider doch nicht!
MrRiesling hier gehts lang! -> https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=nothelfer+kapelle+mainz&fb=1&gl=de&hq=nothelfer+kapelle&hnear=0x47bd912e33df1379:0x422d4d510db1ba0,Mainz&cid=0,0,12766812757542639569&ei=XrD5UPV_g6fiBO3XgZgG&sqi=2&ved=0CIoBEPwSMAQ

Oh, Uwe war schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schiggyf (18. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend ihr Beinharten,
wenn noch Platz im Gonsenheimer Wald ist würde ich auch gerne mitfahren


----------



## MrRiesling (18. Januar 2013)

Danke Dieter, TP in Eurem GOWA "gefunden"


----------



## Dirk09 (19. Januar 2013)

Möchte auch mal wieder mit Gonsenheimern radeln. Komme auch. Bin hoffentlich rechtzeitig um 11 am Treffpunkt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrRiesling (19. Januar 2013)

Sorry Beinharter, chit happens ....kam heute nicht aus dem Büro, in Gunsennum herumgegurkt und dann 10 Minuten zu spät am TP, habe aber zumindest auf Umwegen die einfache "gelbe Runde" gemacht.


----------



## schiggyf (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schöne Runde heute Mr Cannondale !

War ganz schön frisch, hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht 
Wußte auch noch nicht das der GoWa bis zum Bismarckturm geht  So sind dann doch einige Km zusammengekommen.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2013)

ach dann wart Ihr das.
wir waren die gruppe "rennradler".


----------



## Dirk09 (19. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank an Mr.Cannondale für die schöne Tour (3:30 / 47km / 835hm). Gruß aus Wiesbaden
P.S.: Rennradfahrer habe ich nicht gesehen!


----------



## schiggyf (19. Januar 2013)

Wer fährt auch schon Rennrad bei dem Wetter


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schiggyf (21. Januar 2013)

Ich meinte ja fahren, tragen geht natürlich 

Ist das ein Rennrad?


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2013)

frag rainer 

waren 3 cyclocrosser und ich mit dem monster(cross) unterwegs.

wir könnten alles fahren.

btw: welche sackpfeife (nicht ihr) hat eigentlich den wurzeltrail + die ausfahrt neben dem häuschen (bei den trimm dich geräten um's eck) so zerbremst?


----------



## MrRiesling (17. April 2013)

Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Rheingaustraße, Samstag 13:00 Uhr

bevor das Jahr vorbei ist...wie sieht's aus am 20.4.13?


----------



## Werner (17. April 2013)

MrRiesling schrieb:


> Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Rheingaustraße, Samstag 13:00 Uhr
> 
> bevor das Jahr vorbei ist...wie sieht's aus am 20.4.13?



Für alle, die Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde haben, gibt es hier ein Angebot für Samstag, 20.04. im entspannten Konditions-Level-1-2 und deshalb wirklich gaaanz gemütlich.

Startpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: WI - Hausberge

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr mitfahrt.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## MrRiesling (17. April 2013)

na also .... noch unsicher meinerseits, da Ludwig um 11:00 loslegen will und früher wäre mir auch diesmal lieber - muss am Abend arbeiten.


----------



## Dwalinn (17. April 2013)

Bin dabei.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (17. April 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## matthias2003 (19. April 2013)

wir kommen auch!
Matthias


----------



## MrRiesling (19. April 2013)

diesmal doch leider nicht dabei... ich fahre schon um 11:00 mit Ludwig los, wahrscheinlich in Richtung Högi, CU on the trails


----------



## Maffe (20. April 2013)

Ich schließe mich der Runde an.

Bis später,

Andreas


----------



## Rockside (21. April 2013)

Ne schöne Runde war's wieder. Freue mich schon auf's nächste mal.

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Werner (21. April 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung und euch allen für die Begleitung.

Einige Fahr- / Trage- und "Stand"-Bilder der gestrigen Runde:







Bis zur nächsten Runde,
Werner


----------



## Rike75 (22. April 2013)

Hallo Werner,
eine wirklich schöne Runde, hat mir spaß gemacht!

Vielen Dank und bis demnächst mal wieder!

LG Rike


----------



## Dwalinn (22. April 2013)

War ne nette Fahrt, freue mich auf die nächste.

Bis bald,
Henning


----------



## Werner (25. April 2013)

Geplant ist am kommenden Samstag, 27.04. wieder eine entspannte Tour im Konditions-Level-1-2.

Start: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: WI - Täler und Höhenzüge

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste immer gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

*Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!*

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## Dwalinn (26. April 2013)

Ich glaub ja nicht dran, aber sollte es doch nicht regnen, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (27. April 2013)

Dwalinn schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja nicht dran .....



Wenn ich aus dem Fenster und auf´s Regenradar schaue geht es mir nicht anders!

Lassen wir es also für heute sein und hoffen, dass es am Dienstag zur Feierabendrunde wieder angenehmer wird!

Bis dann...
Werner


----------



## Rockside (27. April 2013)

Ich glaube, heute wäre es wirklich nicht so dolle. Es hat auch noch fast die ganze Nacht lang geregnet ...


----------



## Dwalinn (27. April 2013)

Wäre ne schöne Schlammschlacht. Da kann ich gut drauf verzichten. Also dann schönes Wochenende auch ohne radeln.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Moorhuhn (1. Mai 2013)

hmmm....aber DIESEN Samstag soll es schön werden... fährt denn jemand im level 1-2 ? 
Grüße !  Isabel


----------



## odu (4. Mai 2013)

Hi @ll,

wie sieht es denn heute Mittag aus. Fährt jemand?


----------



## Werner (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

der nächste Treff findet voraussichtlich am 25.05. statt und wird dann wieder gesondert in diesem Beitrag angekündigt.

Euch viel Spaß und bis die Tage,
...Werner


----------



## Juli1 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Beinharte, wie sieht es aus am kommenden Samstag 11.5. findet eine Tour statt ? VG Juli


----------



## Werner (24. Mai 2013)

Wie angekündigt, ist am morgigen Samstag, 25.05. eine entspannte Tour im Konditions-Level-1-2 geplant.

Start: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr --- Ziel: WI - Hausberge --- Fahrzeit: etwa 3 Stunden ---

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## Moorhuhn (24. Mai 2013)

...und das Wetter HAT morgen miitzuspielen !! 
Also, in dem Fall bin ich auch dabei. Bin gespannt, ob es eine Schlammschlacht wird....Bis dann - Isabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dwalinn (24. Mai 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja nicht ganz so schlecht aus. Ich sag mal, ich bin dabei.

Gruß,
Henning


p.s.: Im Radio wurde gerade aufgrund der Nässe in den letzten Tagen, und dem damit aufgeweichten Boden, vor umkippenden Bäumen im Wald gewarnt.


----------



## karpfenandi (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
bin auch dabei wenns wetter passt.
Gruss Andi


----------



## Moorhuhn (26. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank an Werner für die schöne naturkundliche MTB Tour, inklusive gelbbäuchigen Weinbergpythons, schwammigen Sumpf-Trails und einigen Hindernisparcours mit umgestürzten Bäumen (nur komisch, dass die immer genau auf die Wege fallen...) Schön war's. 
Bis zum nächsten Mal wieder  ! Isabel


----------



## Dwalinn (26. Mai 2013)

Jo, war mal wieder gut. Und Glück mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja auch. Wenn ich da jetzt gerade aus dem Fenster schaue  ... 

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Werner (26. Mai 2013)

Danke für die angenehme Begleitung, Gespräche und eure Rückmeldungen.

Natürlich hätte ich euch gerne den ein oder anderen Schlammweg erspart, aber dann wäre es sicher von der Streckenführung her langweiliger gewesen. Und... Schlamm trocknet und kann dann gut abgekehrt werden... oder so...

Das Bild-Mix des Tages:







Bis zur nächsten Runde...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (14. Juni 2013)

Am morgigen Samstag, 15.06. findet wieder eine entspannte und gemütliche Runde statt.

Treffpunkt: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr --- Ziel: WI - Nord-West --- Fahrzeit: etwa 3 Stunden ---

Bitte hier oder per PM anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gäste immer und gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag, 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (14. Juni 2013)

Wir kommen mit!

Suzah+Matthias


----------



## Bettina (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Werner, 
ich bin auch ganz langsam dabei! Ich freu mich, 
Bettina


----------



## Rockside (14. Juni 2013)

Ich komm auch mit-

Bis denne, Rolf


----------



## Dwalinn (14. Juni 2013)

Ich komme auch mit. Bin dann zur üblichen Zeit bei dir am Tor.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## wunjo (15. Juni 2013)

Fahre auch mit.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tolpan76 (15. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei...

Christian


----------



## Bettina (16. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank Werner, für die schöne Tour mit witziger Einlage und netten Menschen!
Und vielen Dank fürs langsam Fahren   Bettina


----------



## wunjo (16. Juni 2013)

Danke für die nette Tour,
nur das die Brücke geklaut war...ok.
Jörg

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/x2/g6/x2g6lberugiu/large_Taunus_2.jpg?0
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/6r/60/6r607kg453uo/large_Taunus_1.jpg?0


----------



## Rockside (16. Juni 2013)

Ne schöne Tour war's, aber auch mit Zeckenalarm. Hab doch tatsächlich eine entfernen müssen. Premiere 

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Werner (17. Juni 2013)

Mein Dankeschön auch an euch, für die kurzweilige und sympathische Begleitung.

Defekte Schlauchlos-Reifen, "stumpf" entfernte Brücken und 8-beinige Plagegeister à la Zecken lagen leider nicht in meinem Einflussbereich...

Hier die wichtigsten Phasen der Samstags-Runde im Kurzdurchgang:







Bis zur nächsten Runde dauert es etwas,
... wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (17. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder Werner! Danke!
Der Zeckenalarm war aber keine Kritik an Deiner Tour. Durch die vielen Regentage und danach dann die Wärme vermehren sich offenbar die Zecken in Massen.

Gerne wieder dabei, Rolf


----------



## mathias (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo Werner,

auch von mir noch ein DANKESCHÖN War wie immer lustig, kommunikativ und saudreckig

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Mathias


----------



## Fenrir (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

findet am kommenden Samstag eine Tour statt? Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## ninerflow (4. Juli 2013)

bin auch interessiert..
Wie schauts aus?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dwalinn (4. Juli 2013)

Werner sagte mir, er hätte die nächsten zwei Wochen keine Zeit. Aber vielleicht könnte ja jemand anderes die Führung übernehmen? Lust zum radeln hätte ich nämlich auch, nur kenne ich mich da drüben nicht gut genug aus um eine gute Strecke auszusuchen. Eventuell hat ja noch jemand mit mehr Ortskenntnis auch Lust Samstag gemütlich zu fahren...

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Fenrir (5. Juli 2013)

Ich kenn mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Fährt ab Rheingaustraße morgen irgendjemand? Alternativ würde ich bei dem Treffen der Kleinaustraße mitfahren, je nachdem welches Level gefahren wird.


----------



## Werner (18. Juli 2013)

Geplant ist am kommenden Samstag, 20.07. wieder eine entspannte Tour im Konditions-Level-1-2.

Start: Rheingaustraße

Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr

Ziel: WI - Täler und Höhenzüge

Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid. Gäste immer gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Bis dann ...

...Werner


----------



## Dwalinn (18. Juli 2013)

Ich bin vorraussichtlich dabei


----------



## Rockside (18. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Werner, wie es der Zufall so will, bin ich morgen mal wieder in Wiesbaden und habe mein Rad dabei  Freue mich auf kultiviertes Dummgeschwätz!

Gruß vom Exilanten und bis Morgen
Jens


----------



## Mr. Hide (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bin wieder gut in der Kurpfalz angekommen. Danke für die Naturnahe Sportliche Ausfahrt. Die Abkürzung dafür poste ich lieber nicht  Es war wie früher mit einigen Highlights. Vielen Danke für die erfolgreiche Hilfe bei der Suche nach dem abgeflogenen GPS! Das Eis hast du dir wirklich verdient Henning. Bin gespannt auf Werners Photos! Gruß Jens


----------



## picard (20. Juli 2013)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin wieder gut in der Kurpfalz angekommen. Danke für die Naturnahe Sportliche Ausfahrt. Die Abkürzung dafür poste ich lieber nicht  Es war wie früher mit einigen Highlights. Vielen Danke für die erfolgreiche Hilfe bei der Suche nach dem abgeflogenen GPS! Das Eis hast du dir wirklich verdient Henning. Bin gespannt auf Werners Photos! Gruß Jens



Hast Du den Garmin doch gefunden?
Dies ist ja super!


----------



## Dwalinn (20. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich hatten wir es zu dem Zeitpunkt schon so gut wie aufgegeben, ich habe es dann quasi in letzter Sekunde vor der endgültigen Weiterfahrt doch noch gefunden.

@ Jens: Das Eis war auch lecker, danke 

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Rockside (21. Juli 2013)

War wieder ein interessantes Beinhart-Tourchen mit Überraschungseffekten.  

Bis dann wieder.


----------



## Werner (21. Juli 2013)

Euch allen ein Dankeschön für die Begleitung.

Stichwörter der gestrigen Runde:

     +++ Schwerkraft, einmal anders betrachtet +++ "Dumm geschwätzt" und schlau geworden +++ "Gespielter Verfahrer", gerade noch einmal davon gekommen +++ Stöckchen-Attacke, warum die Bremsscheibe? +++  Tauschgeschäft: Erdbeereis gegen GPS!






Schöne Woche und bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Juli 2013)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin wieder gut in der Kurpfalz angekommen. Danke für die Naturnahe Sportliche Ausfahrt. Die Abkürzung dafür poste ich lieber nicht  Es war wie früher mit einigen Highlights. Vielen Danke für die erfolgreiche Hilfe bei der Suche nach dem abgeflogenen GPS! Das Eis hast du dir wirklich verdient Henning. Bin gespannt auf Werners Photos! Gruß Jens



Mach Dir doch mal eine Handschlaufe / Fangschlaufe / Sicherungsleine um Dein Garmin. Das ist schon fast ein muß bei den Geräten. Dann baumelt es am Lenker und fällt nichts ins Laub.


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2013)

Plant jemand am Sa oder So zu fahren ?


----------



## Werner (23. Juli 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Plant jemand am Sa oder So zu fahren ?



Samstag, 13.00Uhr ist geplant, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen. Eine entsprechende Ankündigung folgt die Tage.

...Werner


----------



## Werner (26. Juli 2013)

Morgen, am 27.07. gibt es wieder eine entspannte Tour im Konditions-Level-1-2.

+++ Start: Rheingaustraße +++ Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr +++ Ziel: WI - Hausberge +++ Fahrzeit: bis ca. 16.00Uhr +++

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid. Gäste immer gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2013)

Bin wieder dabei. Ich nehme an, Du meinst den 27.7. 

Bis dann,

Rolf


----------



## Werner (26. Juli 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du meinst den 27.7.


 

Danke für den Hinweis und bis morgen!


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2013)

Ich komme auch. Brauche genau 1 Stunde Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt. Paßt also grad so.


----------



## Rockside (27. Juli 2013)

Sorry, aber ich glaube ich lasse bei den zu erwartenden angesagten Temperaturen mein MTB besser mal stehen. Ist mir ein bissele extrem.

Bis dann wieder ...


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2013)

Dann wäre ich mit Werner zu zweit da sich kein anderer bisher gemeldet hat (ich wollte noch zwei mitbringen, die haben mir auch schon abgesagt, daher hatte ich das hier nicht erwähnt).
Da lohnt der "Aufwand" schon fast gar nicht.
Dann sage ich aufgrund der Temperaturen jetzt auch ab. Wir sehen uns das nächste Mal an einem Samstag.


----------



## Werner (27. Juli 2013)

Ok, ich sehe schon, dass sich der "gesunde Menschenverstand" bzw. die "Schwimmbad- und Badessee-Fraktion" durchsetzt.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurer heutigen Freizeitgestaltung.

Damit ist der Treff mangels TeilnehmerInnen abgesagt und wir sehen uns an einem kühleren Samstag!

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## april_su (9. August 2013)

Hallo Werner, hallo an alle,

für morgen ist angenehmes Wetter angesagt. Findet denn ein Biketreff statt? Oder fährt jemand anderes morgen auf jeden Fall, so dass ich mich anschließen könnte?

lg Suzah


----------



## Werner (9. August 2013)

Hi Suzah, ich denke dir ist damit geholfen:


Geplant ist am kommenden Samstag, 10.08. eine völlig entspannte Tour im Konditions-Level-1-2.

+++ Start: Rheingaustraße +++ Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr +++ Ziel: WI - Hinterland usw. +++ Fahrzeit: ca. 3 Stunden +++

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid. Gäste immer gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Wir sehen uns ...

...Werner


----------



## april_su (9. August 2013)

Danke Werner,

das klingt gut. Dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag.

lg Suzah


----------



## Werner (9. August 2013)

april_su schrieb:


> ... Dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag.



..oder doch lieber Samstag  ???


----------



## Dwalinn (9. August 2013)

Wenn morgen = Samstag = Sonn*en*tag, dann bin ich zur üblichen Zeit vor deinem Tor.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## Rockside (9. August 2013)

Ich komme auch

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Rike75 (10. August 2013)

Hallo Werner,
Joe und ich kommen auch auch mit!

Bis nachher Rike


----------



## matthias2003 (10. August 2013)

wenn es klappt komme ich auch, aber bitte nicht auf mich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (10. August 2013)

Hi Werner,
ich fahre mit.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Luzie (10. August 2013)

Ich komme auch mit...


----------



## Rockside (12. August 2013)

War wieder ne prima Tour bei prima Wetter. 

Bis demnächst wieder.


----------



## matthias2003 (12. August 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> War wieder ne prima Tour bei prima Wetter.
> 
> Bis demnächst wieder.



... und prima Leuten!


----------



## judojürgens (12. August 2013)

Hat mir auch gut gefallen! Nette Menschen, schicke Wege und ein prima Guide

Jürgen


----------



## Werner (12. August 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen und schön, dass ihr euch die Zeit, dabeizusein, genommen habt.

Zur Erinnerung:







Es ist leicht zu sehen, dass wir trotz geschlossenem Kiosk auf der Platte nicht verhungern mussten...

Wie gewohnt, geht es hier erst wieder nach der nächsten Ankündigung weiter. Terminbedingt wird das Anfang September, d.h. voraussichtlich am 07.09., der Fall sein.

Bis dahin euch viel Spaß, wir treffen uns...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnnaMTB (30. August 2013)

Hallo, ich würde mich wenn möglich gern für die Fahrt morgen Samstag 31.8. in Wiesbaden Schierstein, Rheingaustraße anmelden, findet diese statt? Grüße
anna


----------



## Werner (30. August 2013)

Hallo Anna,

morgen findet keine Tour in der Rheingaustraße statt, da ich verhindert bin. Geplant ist die nächste Runde ab Startpunkt Rheingaustraße am 07.09., wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (6. September 2013)

Wie geplant, hier die Ankündigung der morgigen Tour (07.09.2013) im entspannten und stressfreien Konditions-Level-1-2.

+++ Start: Rheingaustraße +++ Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr +++ Ziel: Schlangenbad usw. +++ Fahrzeit: ca. 3-3,5 Stunden inkl. Pause +++

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid. Gäste immer gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Bitte intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, es gibt leider diverse Regenprognosen, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Wir sehen uns ...

...Werner


----------



## Werner (7. September 2013)

Leider haben sich die Wetterprognosen bewahrheitet, was bedeutet:

ABSAGE des heutigen Treffs in der Rheingaustraße ! 

An dieser Stelle geht es am 28.09. bei geeigneten Randbedingungen weiter.

Bis dahin...
...Werner


----------



## Bettina (7. September 2013)

Sehr schade  aber ich habe sowieso grad mein Rad ausser Gefecht gesetzt.  Aber alle Teile sind da, jetzt geht es in den Keller zum basteln! 
viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Waldi76 (7. September 2013)

Ich würde gerne fahren. Egal was für ein Wetter ist.
Wer Lust hat kann sich mir gerne anschließen.
Ich habe da schon eine schöne Runde im Kopf.
Die Randbedingungen wären die gleichen. Tempolevel 1-2; funktionierendes Bike, Helm, usw.
Also 13:00 unter der Brücke.
Bis gleich.

@ Bettina: Viel Erfolg beim Schrauben. Oder schnapp Dir das Winterrad und fahr mit.


----------



## Adra (9. September 2013)

Schee wars, der alte Kneipp wäre stolz auf uns und wir haben uns Essen im (Brenn-)wert von 2000 kcal verdient. Nicole, kannst du das mal bitte in grammgenaue Nahrungsmittelangaben umrechnen 

Gruß,
A.


----------



## _Jannis_ (25. September 2013)

Hi,
bin mehr oder weniger ein Rennrad-Umsteiger und wollte mal fragen, ob am Samstag gefahren wird und ihr mich mitnehmen würdet .
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Werner (27. September 2013)

Hallo Jannis,

am kommenden Samstag bin ich unerwartet verhindert, so dass ich keine Runde guiden kann.

Grundsätzlich kannst du natürlich gerne jederzeit Samstags mitfahren, aber leider nicht morgen.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## _Jannis_ (27. September 2013)

Alles klar Werner. Danke für deine Antwort. Nächster Samstag ist dann mal vorgemerkt.

So halte ich mich dieses Wochenende im "Flachland" Rheinhessen auf Hügelchen wie Jakobsberg und Westerberg fit.

Ein schönes Wochenende dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (27. September 2013)

Schade, wäre so schönes Wetter gewesen.


----------



## Werner (4. Oktober 2013)

Morgen, 05.10., ist eine völlig entspannte Tour im Konditions-Level-1-2 geplant.

+++ Start: Rheingaustraße+++ Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr +++ Ziel: WI - Hausberge usw. +++ Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden +++

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei seid. Gäste immer gerne, Teilnahme aller auf eigene Gefahr. Intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht ok. ist, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Wir sehen uns ...

...Werner


----------



## Dwalinn (4. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei.

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## _Jannis_ (4. Oktober 2013)

Sollte es nicht regnen, bin ich auch da.


----------



## april_su (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Werner,

wenn es trocken sein sollte, komme ich auch.

lg, Suzah


----------



## Dwalinn (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier in Finthen regnet es. Ich steige also aus.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,
Henning


----------



## Werner (5. Oktober 2013)

Eine weise Entscheidung, Henning. Du kannst ja vielleicht heute das Kanu zu Wasser lassen?

Da ich meinen Taucheranzug gerade beim Schneider habe, fällt der Rheingaustraßen-Treff heute leider wortwörtlich ins Wasser 

Sorry, Suzah und Janis, aber es kommen trockenere Tage...

Euch ein angenehmes Wochenende...
...Werner


----------



## _Jannis_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Bin ganz auf eurer Seite !


----------



## april_su (5. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schade. Kannst ja nichts dafür Werner, dass es ausgerechnet heute regnen muss. Man kann den Guide ja für vieles Verantwortlich machen, aber nicht fürs Wetter. 

Suzah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (5. Oktober 2013)

Hmm ... warum sollte man denn den Guide für was verantwortlich machen wollen?  Man fährt doch auch immer selbstständig mit.
Dumm das Wetter heute.


----------



## grosser (5. Oktober 2013)

Weicheier!


----------



## Dwalinn (5. Oktober 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Weicheier!


was das spaßradeln angeht definitiv ja


----------



## MrRiesling (12. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist es heute mit 'ner Taunustour 13:00? Wetter macht mit und ich hätte Zeit...


----------



## Werner (13. Oktober 2013)

MrRiesling schrieb:


> Wie ist es heute mit 'ner Taunustour 13:00? Wetter macht mit und ich hätte Zeit...



Sorry Mr.Riesling, wie du festgestellt hast, gab es gestern keinen Treff in der Rheingaustraße. 
Zur Erläuterung: Prinzipiell werden die Treffs dort kurz vor Termin angekündigt, d.h. ohne Ankündigung keine Runde.

Bis demnächst...
...Werner


----------



## MrRiesling (13. Oktober 2013)

ja, hatte mit Dieter gesprochen - unsere "alte" Samstagsgruppe bikt leider früher als 13:00 und diesmal alle im Urlaub oder konnten nicht (wegen Wetter, kalt, naß...!). bin also zum 1.Mal allein im Taunus gebikt, war trocken (von oben) und gut, aber macht allein nicht unbedingt viel Spaß 
Fahre selbst nur Level 1-2, dachte die Kleinaugruppe wäre für mich zu anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (18. Oktober 2013)

Morgen, 19.10., ein neuer Versuch für eine geruhsame Tour im Konditions-Level-1-2 durch die leuchtenden Herbstwälder bei angenehmen Temperaturen.

+++ Start: Rheingaustraße+++ Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr +++ Ziel: WI - Hausberge usw. +++ Fahrzeit: max. 3 Stunden +++

Bitte anmelden, wenn ihr dabei sein werdet. Gäste gerne, Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr. Einzige Bedingungen: Intaktes Bike + Helmpflicht!

Wenn das Wetter nicht ok. ist, gibt es hier eine Absage bis spätestens Samstag 12.00Uhr!

Als dann ...

...Werner


----------



## Rockside (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## DelDongo (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Werner, ich schließe mich gerne mal wieder als Gast an!
Bis später,
Sebastian


----------



## schiggyf (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,
nach längerer Abstinenz wäre ich auch gerne mal wieder dabei und löse hiermit ein Gastticket


----------



## berggazelle (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Werner, Wolfgang kommt auch! LG Anette


----------



## Rockside (20. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für die prima Herbsttour mit prima Leuten. Die Tour hat wieder mal so richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## Werner (20. Oktober 2013)

Danke Rolf für die Rückmeldung und euch allen für die Begleitung.

Zur Erinnerung:







Bis zur nächsten Tour...
....Werner


----------



## schiggyf (21. Oktober 2013)

Morgähn Leute,
auch von mir noch herzlichen Dank an Werner für die schöne Runde am Samstag 

Die Folgen der Brennesselbehandlung sind mittlerweile auch abgeklungen. Die Haut fühlt sich jetzt sehr zart an


----------



## Zandermann (2. November 2013)

Hallo allesamt,

wollte mal fragen, ob heute gefahren wird?! Wuerde mich sonst gleich aus Mainz auf den Weg machen und mich eurer Fahrgemeinschaft mal anschliessen. 

Danke!


----------



## Werner (2. November 2013)

Zandermann schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen, ob heute gefahren wird?!



Nein, heute findet kein Treff statt.

Die Rheingaustraßen-Runden werden prinzipiell ein bis zwei Tage vorher immer in diesem Beitrag angekündigt, d.h. ohne vorherige Ankündigung gibt es keine Tour.

Als denn, bis demnächst...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (25. Dezember 2013)

--->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gedenkfahrt-fuer-unseren-helge.673312/


----------

